# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #9 (MORE DAKKA!)



## KingOfCheese

Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #9 (MORE DAKKA!).

In this game, players will select a unit of their choice to do battle in the Arena Of Death. To become victorious, they must fight their way through SIX ROUNDS of carnage and slaughter and stand victorious at the end!

To participate, you must think of a unit that costs 200 points or less.
You can choose ANY unit that is part of a current Codex.
Yes, this includes vehicles!

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_Units are placed 6" apart.
There are no movement or assault phases, only the shooting phase.

One turn consists of the following...
- Both players roll to hit
- Both players roll to wound
- Both players allocate wounds and take their saves (if they apply)
- If a unit takes 25% or more casualties, it takes a Ld test. If failed, the unit will flee and count as being destroyed.
- If both units are still in the fight, then proceed to the next turn.
- If both units flee, then the winner will be calculated by Victory Points._


Due to the fact that shooting is simultaneous, it means that both units are on par with each other, and the battle only has to be played out once rather than twice.

All shooting will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill, and will score a maximum of 5 hits on a 25mm base or 3 hits on a 40mm base.
Large Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill, and will score a maximum of 8 hits on a 25mm base or 5 hits on a 40mm base.
Template weapons will score a maximum of 5 hits on a 25mm base or 3 hits on a 40mm base. 

There will be a limit of 64 players for the game, so get in quick!
If i cant fill the 64 places, then they will be filled with Makari, whose details are as followed...

*Makari and retinue*


Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Makari, Banna Wava | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 2 | 2 | 10 | -
Makari's Bodyguard | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 2 | 1 | 7 | -

_Unit Composition: 1 Makari and 30 Bodyguard

Makari Wargear: Makari's WAAAGH! Banna
Bodyguard Wargear: 27x Grot Rapid-Blasta, 3x Grot Ultra-Blasta_



Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Grot Rapid-Blasta | 12" | 3 | - | Rapid Fire
Grot Ultra-Blasta | 24" | 7 | 4 | Heavy 2

_Makari's WAAAGH! Banna: 
Makari is best known for his WAAAGH! Banna. Despite his small frame and weak muscles, he waves his Banna proudly with every ounce of strength he can muster. Not only does it improve his morale, but it also gives him the gift of extreme luck.
If any wounds are allocated to Makari, allocate them to one of his Henchmen instead (if possible).
Makari's inspiring presence grants any unit he is joined to the Fearless special rule._


If you want to, you may take Makari and his retinue for your entry to the game.
He will be a part of all Ultimate Unit games, and will always be an option for players to select if they wish. 

Players making the top 8 will take a share in the 115 rep up for grabs.
5th-8th will earn +10 rep
3rd and 4th will earn +15 rep
2nd will earn +20 rep
1st will earn +25 rep

As well as that, they will be entered into the Hall of Fame!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888

And on top of all of this, the winner will be granted a shiny new medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lokis222

Are there max squad sizes? 
For example, hive guard are max three at 150pts.... can you take four?


----------



## lokis222

PM sent :victory:


----------



## Doelago

Hmm... Interesting. Will have to try and come up with something. 

Edit: Still possible to enter units from Codex: Daemonhunters? I know that the new Codex: Grey Knights is coming out, but it has not yet, so technically the old one is still legal at the moment, so can I use it if I happen to come up with something nasty?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I've entered, can't wait


----------



## Doelago

Argh! Two units in my mind, of which both sound good, but I cant just decide which one to take.


----------



## Dawnstar

Ohhh I'm going to have to come up with something nasty for that one


----------



## Grokfog

PM sent! I don't know if its going to do too well, but it should be amusing


----------



## ckcrawford

pm sent. Hope I'm in.


----------



## KingOfCheese

lokis222 said:


> Are there max squad sizes?
> For example, hive guard are max three at 150pts.... can you take four?


Maximum squad sizes do apply.



Doelago said:


> Still possible to enter units from Codex: Daemonhunters? I know that the new Codex: Grey Knights is coming out, but it has not yet, so technically the old one is still legal at the moment, so can I use it if I happen to come up with something nasty?


Well, the Daemonhunter codex is still legal, and i have a copy of the new Grey Knight codex, so i guess both codices will be legal for this game. Players can choose a unit from either codex, however they may need to let me know which codex they will be using.




Oh, and for the record, yes, Meltaguns will be getting S+2D6 AP.


----------



## Winterous

Large Blast weapons hit on BS or BS+1?


----------



## StalkerZero

That was a really tough one to choose. Put the combat calculator to work with a lot of possibilities. Then I said forget it and just went with one of the most complained about units in 40k with a twist.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Large Blast weapons hit on BS or BS+1?


Just normal BS.

Yes, its easier to hit with a Large Blast normally, but its also easier for a scatter to hit yourself if your standing 6" away.
A Large Blast will still hit more than a Small Blast anyway.
I figured it seemed fairly balanced this way (considering im ignoring the effects of friendly fire).


----------



## Scathainn

Sent!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

Sent 

Should be interesting to see how I fair with my choice


----------



## Serpion5

Done. Maybe a fairly common choice but I have faith in it.


----------



## Biellann

Serpion5 said:


> Done. Maybe a fairly common choice but I have faith in it.


Faith you say... hmmm, gives me an idea


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> Faith you say... hmmm, gives me an idea


If i recall correctly, it was actually Sisters of Battle that won the last Dakka edition....

However, the competition is quite a bit stronger now.


So, nobody has taken Makari and his Bodyguards yet.
All the more reason for the fill-in units to pull their weight.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> So, nobody has taken Makari and his Bodyguards yet.
> All the more reason for the fill-in units to pull their weight.


Well, they're physically incapable of hurting AV14, that's probably why


----------



## VicGin

Entry Sent


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I will submit an entry once I have been knocked out the current competition.


----------



## sir_m1ke

Entered again, hopefully this time i can take on vehicles and infantry 

damn my need to stick with the Nid codex.....


----------



## mynameisgrax

In like Flynn.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I have 17 entrants so far.
Still another 47 more to fill.


----------



## marxalvia

I will join, pm sent.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

All done. Hope my entry does ok.


----------



## Kinglopey

Are the Units still limited to 1 KP? can we field a Transport?


----------



## Cyphereclipse

PM sent  

lets go for getting past the first round hehe


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

pm sent.

Make way people for TRU3 CHAOS is here. Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

I have joined


----------



## Doelago

PM sent.


----------



## ckcrawford

Kinglopey said:


> Are the Units still limited to 1 KP? can we field a Transport?


Thats the same question I had. Like I have a squad with a transport. How would that work? Would they work as part of the squad?

Edit: Would it work like strongest weapon vs strongest armor? Kind of like "Risk." The board game, if you played it. Highest dice vs highest dice, in this instance, weapon vs armor.


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> Thats the same question I had. Like I have a squad with a transport. How would that work? Would they work as part of the squad?


In the last game I was not allowed to pick a transport to go along with my "squad", so I guess you wont get to do it. I was planing to take a single BA Assault Marine and a Razorback, but he did not allow it.


----------



## ckcrawford

Doelago said:


> In the last game I was not allowed to pick a transport to go along with my "squad", so I guess you wont get to do it. I was planing to take a single BA Assault Marine and a Razorback, but he did not allow it.


Fair enough then. My question is answered. Unless KoC says of otherwise. Thanks Doelago.


----------



## Winterous

Doelago said:


> In the last game I was not allowed to pick a transport to go along with my "squad", so I guess you wont get to do it. I was planing to take a single BA Assault Marine and a Razorback, but he did not allow it.


...You could always have just taken the Razorback by itself.

No, you cannot take more than one unit, in answer to your question.


----------



## Doelago

Winterous said:


> ...You could always have just taken the Razorback by itself.


Who said that I did not? :crazy:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> I have 17 entrants so far.
> Still another 47 more to fill.


Is anything particularly popular?


----------



## Doelago

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Is anything particularly popular?


I think one, maybe two units, will be more popular than other, but I bet that no one, no one, will have the same entry, at least not a identical to the one I entered. :crazy:


----------



## Dawnstar

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Is anything particularly popular?


I'd be surprised if anyone took the same thing as me :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

I get the feeling my choice may be common or at least taken more than once. 

Firepower plus resilience equals awesome. 

I hope.


----------



## Winterous

Somehow I think there's going to be AT LEAST four of my entry.


----------



## StalkerZero

I'm not sure if my squad puts out enough shots or is resilient enough to make it through but it was the second thing that came to mind (right after a mass of Termagaunts).


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Doelago said:


> In the last game I was not allowed to pick a transport to go along with my "squad", so I guess you wont get to do it. I was planing to take a single BA Assault Marine and a Razorback, but he did not allow it.


What about entries that perform as separate units? Sniper drone teams, Lictors, Zoanthropes etc.


----------



## Winterous

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What about entries that perform as separate units? Sniper drone teams, Lictors, Zoanthropes etc.


Zoanthropes and Lictors don't do that anymore, they operate as a unit.
However, it really is VERY simple, you get a single unit.


----------



## daxxglax

Winterous said:


> Somehow I think there's going to be AT LEAST four of my entry.


Haha, same here. I just took 6 Noise Marines with 5 Sonic Blasters and a Blastmaster


----------



## Grokfog

Winterous said:


> Somehow I think there's going to be AT LEAST four of my entry.


Lol, i can't see there being many of my option either, or at least, i hope not! I've gone for the 'Immovable Object' to try and counter my opponents 'Irresistible Force' :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

daxxglax said:


> Haha, same here. I just took 6 Noise Marines with 5 Sonic Blasters and a Blastmaster


Well, you are physically incapable of hurting me 
Well, the Blastmaster can _technically_ Glance me, but that's a negligible chance 



Grokfog said:


> Lol, i can't see there being many of my option either, or at least, i hope not! I've gone for the 'Immovable Object' to try and counter my opponents 'Irresistible Force' :biggrin:


I tried to come up with something unkillable (practically), but I couldn't come up with anything.
I thought about a Holo-Falcon, but even a Shaken result will stop you doing anything for a turn, so it holds little value.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Units must be 1 Kill Point.

So you can take a unit, or you can take a transport, but not both.

There is 1 unit that is quite common (6 of the 36 entires so far).
There are variations of the entry, but most are the same.


----------



## StalkerZero

I am going to guess Long Fangs for that repetitive unit. I could be way off but I do expect to see a few.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Units must be 1 Kill Point.
> 
> So you can take a unit, or you can take a transport, but not both.
> 
> There is 1 unit that is quite common (6 of the 36 entires so far).
> There are variations of the entry, but most are the same.


It's what I took, isn't it?


----------



## Dawnstar

I have a feeling its what I took. I thought I'd be crafty and take something I thought noone else would take..


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> It's what I took, isn't it?


Quite possibly. :grin:



Dawnstar said:


> I have a feeling its what I took. I thought I'd be crafty and take something I thought noone else would take..


Nobody else has taken what you did.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Quite possibly. :grin:


....Well it makes sense, it's a damn good choice.


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Nobody else has taken what you did.


Really? :shok:

I have to say I'm honestly surprised by that


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dawnstar said:


> Really? :shok:
> 
> I have to say I'm honestly surprised by that


Me too actually.
Personally i think you are quite possibly in with a chance of winning.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Me too actually.
> Personally i think you are quite possibly in with a chance of winning.


....Damnit, now I wanna know what it is


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Me thinks my entry will be quite common.


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Me too actually.
> Personally i think you are quite possibly in with a chance of winning.


Really? Sweet  :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

No. This one is mine. Come on! 

Cheese, what unit could possibly be better than what I took? 

This is gonna drive me nuts. :crazy:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Cheese, what unit could possibly be better than what I took?


My unit. :laugh: No, mine is so low in numbers that the amount of saves it will be forced to take will be enough to crush it. I think.

KoC, did anyone else take what I did?


----------



## Serpion5

I have listed my entry in the box below. Only KoC is allowed to see what it is. 

Nobody else click it. :nono: 



:taunt:FOOL!:taunt:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Cheese, what unit could possibly be better than what I took?


Do you want me to write a list? :laugh:



Doelago said:


> KoC, did anyone else take what I did?


2 other people did, but 1 of them changed to something else.

All up, i think 15 people have changed their mind on what units they are taking. :laugh:



Also, i think Jack Mac has quite a good chance of taking the win.
Nasty, just nasty.
I think there is good reason why he is at the top of the Hall of Fame leaderboard. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #9 player list
====================
lokis222
aboytervigon
mynameisgrax
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ckcrawford
Caxton
StalkerZero
Quozzo
Winterous
Hurricane
Scathainn
Dawnstar
Serpion5
warsmith7752
VicGin
sir_m1ke
High_Seraph
marxalvia
Cocakoala
cool_conoly
ChaosRedCorsairLord
asianavatar
Cyphereclipse
Iron Freak
MidnightSun
TRU3 CHAOS
The_Hive_Emperor
Doelago
gen.ahab
the Autarch
daxxglax
Jack Mac
spanner94ezekiel
Evil beaver2
Sausage
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
====================

Still plenty of places left for people to join in.


----------



## Biellann

Bah, can't decide on what unit to take... screw it, lets see how people like heavy flamers.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> Bah, can't decide on what unit to take... screw it, lets see how people like heavy flamers.


AV12/13/14 will laugh.


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> AV12/13/14 will laugh.


We shall see


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> We shall see











Nice unit.


----------



## Kai'n

Pm sent! Hope i don't fail at the 2nd round again -,-


----------



## aboytervigon

Did anyone take a similar combination to what i took?


----------



## KingOfCheese

I have a feeling that a lot of these units are going to wipe each other out, and there will be a lot of rematches.
Shooting is done simultaneously.
I think the units that have a little bit of killing power but can shrug off a nuclear blast will be the ones with the best chance of winning.


----------



## KingOfCheese

aboytervigon said:


> Did anyone take a similar combination to what i took?


Surprisingly, no.


----------



## aboytervigon

Awesome I like to be original.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> I think the units that have a little bit of killing power but can shrug off a nuclear blast will be the ones with the best chance of winning.


Damn, that's definitely not mine.


----------



## Cocakoala

KingOfCheese said:


> I think the units that have a little bit of killing power but can shrug off a nuclear blast will be the ones with the best chance of winning.


Damn I went the total opposite way! Allthough I would like to come up against some of these Tough guys maybe.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> I have a feeling that a lot of these units are going to wipe each other out, and there will be a lot of rematches.
> Shooting is done simultaneously.
> I think the units that have a little bit of killing power but can shrug off a nuclear blast will be the ones with the best chance of winning.


Eat shit yeh suckas! :sarcastichand:

No, I just had to, lol


----------



## StalkerZero

I take it my Wraiths aren't going to do well then?

:biggrin:


----------



## Rathios1337

StalkerZero said:


> I take it my Wraiths aren't going to do well then?
> 
> :biggrin:


Wraiths cant shoot!


----------



## Orochi

I'm interested to see how my choice fares.

I was going on what KoC was saying about what he thinks will win...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

KoC, was my unit legal, coz I wasn't entirely sure? If it is, is it any good?


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> I think the units that have a little bit of killing power but can shrug off a nuclear blast will be the ones with the best chance of winning.


What about the units that CAUSE the nuclear blast? :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I just entered mine. Hopefully even though I have low expectations of it it will be funny to use. I just have a sad thought that it might be illegal.


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> What about the units that CAUSE the nuclear blast? :laugh:


:laugh:

They wipe themselves out while the units that shrug the blast just facepalm.


----------



## Dawnstar

Doelago said:


> :laugh:
> 
> They wipe themselves out while the units that shrug the blast just facepalm.


That might cause a few problems then :laugh: :wink:


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> That might cause a few problems then :laugh: :wink:


No, quite the opposite, they cause a few clear victories and defeats.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

However where does this leave the Eldar? After all they seem to do everything better than any other race. I suspect a few people will be packing death stars in this tournament. On a 2+ on 2D6 the entire competition is anhiliated apart from other Death Stars.


----------



## KingOfCheese

spanner94ezekiel said:


> KoC, was my unit legal, coz I wasn't entirely sure? If it is, is it any good?


Well, at first i thought no, but after re-reading the wording it seems that it is ok. 
And yes, i think you should do VERY well in this game.


----------



## gen.ahab

I assume you got my unit? 

I expect it will be decimated, but I haven't used the SW codex in some time so I figured I should represent. Anywho, this will be fun

EDIT:Question: Do I get to use my business version of my bolt guns every time we shoot or just once per usual?


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> I assume you got my unit?
> 
> I expect it will be decimated, but I haven't used the SW codex in some time so I figured I should represent. Anywho, this will be fun
> 
> EDIT:Question: Do I get to use my business version of my bolt guns every time we shoot or just once per usual?


Just once, until a unit is dead.
Once the units "respawn", all previous factors are eliminated, nothing carries on, so you will be able to fire them again.


----------



## Dawnstar

All this talk of units is making me want to see what everyone else took!

:scratchhead:

:secret:


----------



## Orochi

How do you think mine will do KoC?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Orochi said:


> How do you think mine will do KoC?


Top half probably.


----------



## StalkerZero

I need to stop being so lazy at my choices. Usually it's the first or second thing I think of that I go with and I don't try to get that creative.

My unit is neither extremely durable or much killy but it's something every loves to hate so meh...

I have only won one of these by cheating profusely so far.


----------



## KingOfCheese

StalkerZero said:


> I have only won one of these by cheating profusely so far.


You didn't cheat.
It was the first game, and it was my mistake for allowing a Monolith.

Went with no vehicles after that, but i am slowly allowing vehicles back into the games.

Its not easy to come up with themes that allow people to take things from all codices, yet try to stop people from exploiting loopholes to make stupidly-overpowered units. :laugh:


----------



## StalkerZero

KingOfCheese said:


> You didn't cheat.
> It was the first game, and it was my mistake for allowing a Monolith.
> 
> Went with no vehicles after that, but i am slowly allowing vehicles back into the games.
> 
> Its not easy to come up with themes that allow people to take things from all codices, yet try to stop people from exploiting loopholes to make stupidly-overpowered units. :laugh:


To make Codex: Necrons really viable you have to either allow Monoliths or make a 360 point special character allowed game banning Mephiston and GK Librarians. Not an easy task. 



But win or lose these are a really good time. Keep trying to get my play group to join Heresy to compete but they refuse to get in to 40k forums because reading them can hinder their enjoyment of the game. So instead they just look through the galleries.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #9 player list
====================
lokis222
aboytervigon
mynameisgrax
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ckcrawford
Caxton
StalkerZero
Quozzo
Winterous
Hurricane
Scathainn
Dawnstar
Serpion5
warsmith7752
VicGin
sir_m1ke
High_Seraph
marxalvia
Cocakoala
cool_conoly
ChaosRedCorsairLord
asianavatar
Cyphereclipse
Iron Freak
MidnightSun
TRU3 CHAOS
The_Hive_Emperor
Doelago
gen.ahab
the Autarch
daxxglax
Jack Mac
spanner94ezekiel
Evil beaver2
Sausage
Biellann
Kai'n
Rathios1337
Orochi
Stephen_Newman
Phaden
Caratacos
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
====================

Still plenty of places left to enter.
If you are not on the list, let me know.


----------



## Sausage

Do you think my choice will get very far at all KoC?
I have a second choice but i like this one better


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

This one is very difficult for Tau, but I stick to my choice even if it's sub-par. Lucky dice, please!


----------



## Kai'n

MetalHandkerchief said:


> This one is very difficult for Tau, but I stick to my choice even if it's sub-par. Lucky dice, please!


Then there is two of us :so_happy:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Tau are at a disadvantage.... yet the theme is shooting only.... and Tau's specialty is shooting....

Nice work GW. Nice work. :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

KingOfCheese said:


> Tau are at a disadvantage.... yet the theme is shooting only.... and Tau's specialty is shooting....
> 
> Nice work GW. Nice work. :laugh:


The disadvantage is in the points cost.

20 points more and you get a feasible XV8 unit.

or 50 points less you get a good hammerhead or feasible XV8 unit.

10 (!!!) points more and the unit I chose would be points efficient, but no, I had to get 1 less model and waste points on crap wargear.

Under 400 points, Tau are at a serious disadvantage from other codices in round numbered points values.

My only way of being effective would be through Kroot or FW's, and then I'd have no way of dealing with vehicles.

So yeah.


----------



## ckcrawford

There Can Only Be One!!!


----------



## Kai'n

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The disadvantage is in the points cost.
> 
> 20 points more and you get a feasible XV8 unit.
> 
> or 50 points less you get a good hammerhead or feasible XV8 unit.
> 
> 10 (!!!) points more and the unit I chose would be points efficient, but no, I had to get 1 less model and waste points on crap wargear.
> 
> Under 400 points, Tau are at a serious disadvantage from other codices in round numbered points values.
> 
> My only way of being effective would be through Kroot or FW's, and then I'd have no way of dealing with vehicles.
> 
> So yeah.


If you get against me you will probably loose


----------



## Zodd

PM sent.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

sent mine 

hope I do as well as I did last (Damn that war walker:ireful2


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #9 player list
====================
lokis222
aboytervigon
mynameisgrax
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ckcrawford
Caxton
StalkerZero
Quozzo
Winterous
Hurricane
Scathainn
Dawnstar
Serpion5
warsmith7752
VicGin
sir_m1ke
High_Seraph
marxalvia
Cocakoala
cool_conoly
ChaosRedCorsairLord
asianavatar
Cyphereclipse
Iron Freak
MidnightSun
TRU3 CHAOS
The_Hive_Emperor
Doelago
gen.ahab
the Autarch
daxxglax
Jack Mac
spanner94ezekiel
Evil beaver2
Sausage
Biellann
Kai'n
Rathios1337
Orochi
Stephen_Newman
Phaden
Caratacos
Vicious
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Kinglopey
Zodd
Tarvitz210300
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
====================

Still 16 spots left for people to enter.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I will continue to take entries until the 1st of April, at which point i will start rolling the games.
Registration for Game #10 will open on the 7th of April.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sounds awesome! Did you get my PM concerning my change of heart. I decided my jack in the box idea, whilst being hilarious, would be unlikely to make it past the first round.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sounds awesome! Did you get my PM concerning my change of heart. I decided my jack in the box idea, whilst being hilarious, would be unlikely to make it past the first round.


Yeah, your new choice of the Genestealers should do well.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah, your new choice of the Genestealers should do well.


GENESTEALERS!
Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## Aramoro

I had a tough time deciding on Diversified Crushers or just 5 plain Crushers this time.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> I had a tough time deciding on Diversified Crushers or just 5 plain Crushers this time.


I think that previous games have shown that more Bloodcrushers = better, always.


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> I think that previous games have shown that more Bloodcrushers = better, always.


I think you're right, in the artificial setting of these games, more is better. 5 Crushers it is!


----------



## Cowlicker16

Can't wait for this, actually put some effort into who I think can do alright


----------



## Dawnstar

Aramoro said:


> I think you're right, in the artificial setting of these games, more is better. 5 Crushers it is!


Those Hellblades make fine throwing weapons :wink:


----------



## johnmassive

Pm sent. Good luck everyone.


----------



## lokis222

Winterous said:


> GENESTEALERS!
> Why didn't I think of that??


Am I missing the sarcasm here?


----------



## Uber Ork

lokis222 said:


> Am I missing the sarcasm here?


Yes I believe you are. :wink:

I myself am thinking of another large unit of daemonettes...




PM sent! :victory:


----------



## Orochi

My sarcasm detecter just spazzed out.

Now I don't know who is actually aware that THERE IS NO COMBAT IN THIS VERSION and those of whom who are not.

But yeh, How many fenrisian wolfs can I take...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I don't compute. Will I have to change my Ripper swarm entry?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Orochi said:


> My sarcasm detecter just spazzed out.
> 
> Now I don't know who is actually aware that THERE IS NO COMBAT IN THIS VERSION and those of whom who are not.
> 
> But yeh, How many fenrisian wolfs can I take...


There might not be any combat, but i sure as hell wouldn't like a Genestealer staring me down from the other side of the room. :shok:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I was tempted to take a deathstrike missile and ask to have it's minimum range ignored.


----------



## Dawnstar

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I was tempted to take a deathstrike missile and ask to have it's minimum range ignored.


Same reason I was tempted to take a Basilisk


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> Same reason I was tempted to take a Basilisk


Except that Basilisks don't have a minimum range when they fire directly :biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

They don't?!

Damn, should have taken the Basilisk then 

I quite like what I took anyway, so its all good :victory:


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> Damn, should have taken the Basilisk then


Why the hell would you do that, when you could instead take a Leman Russ? xD


----------



## Dawnstar

Winterous said:


> Why the hell would you do that, when you could instead take a Leman Russ? xD


I did forget about that till just now...

Luckily my unit can handle a Russ :wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

As can mine. It it is surprisingly fragile but can pack one hell of a punch!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Stephen_Newman said:


> As can mine. It it is surprisingly fragile but can pack one hell of a punch!


Probably the same unit as the one I took. I'll be very surprised if there's not at least half a dozen of what I took around.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

My original idea was to have a Predator piloted by Chronus. Therefore if both vehicles or combatants blew each other up at the same time then one 3+ and Chronus would jump out of his vehicle and I would technically win. However I changed my mind because I thought it would not do too well. Should be a laugh though.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Have 52 entries now, still 12 places remaining.

Tell your friends to join up to Heresy Online to join the game.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Have 52 entries now, still 12 places remaining.
> 
> Tell your friends to join up to Heresy Online to join the game.


Already did, and one joined, lol 

About tanks, they will be a piece of cake for my squad. Bring in the meltas!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Doelago said:


> Already did, and one joined, lol
> 
> About tanks, they will be a piece of cake for my squad. Bring in the meltas!


Fire Dragons?


----------



## Doelago

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Fire Dragons?


Xeno heresy! You really believe that *I*, the Emperors most faithful servant would commit such a heresy against the undying master of mankind? Never. I always chose my unit from a codex serving the Emperor.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Sternguards?
Command squad?
Celestians?
Stormtroopers?
IG vets?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I decided to go with an utterly ridiculous unit, just to be different. I considered going with the avatar at one stage, just to screw with all the inevitable flamers and meltas.


----------



## Aramoro

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I decided to go with an utterly ridiculous unit, just to be different. I considered going with the avatar at one stage, just to screw with all the inevitable flamers and meltas.


Heh I toyed with the Idea of an Avatar as well for exactly that reason. But he's not immune to Plasma, boo.


----------



## Doelago

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Sternguards?
> Command squad?
> Celestians?
> Stormtroopers?
> IG vets?


One of those yes, and the one I took is just armed in such a ridiculous way that it even surprised myself that I could do such a thing.


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm in. Eventually.

SGMAlice


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Aramoro said:


> Heh I toyed with the Idea of an Avatar as well for exactly that reason. But he's not immune to Plasma, boo.


He's also asking to draw a big unit of ork shooter boys, of imperial guard blob.


----------



## Dawnstar

Has anyone actually taken an Avatar, for curiosity's sake?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dawnstar said:


> Has anyone actually taken an Avatar, for curiosity's sake?


Nope......


----------



## High_Seraph

I have a unit noone has thought of.







Nah it's pretty common I bet.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm guessing there'll be a healthy dose of Leman Russes.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm guessing there'll be a healthy dose of Leman Russes.


Yeah.

Good firepower and immunity to small/medium firepower, but its basically a cardboard box to a Meltagun.


----------



## Serpion5

Out of curiosity, any Gauss related choices?


----------



## Doelago

Just out of curiosity, when will the results be up?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity, any Gauss related choices?


Nope.

Should i close entires now?
Havent had any in a while.

Would be able to post up everyones unit then.


----------



## Serpion5

I think so. It has been a while. 

But I`m an impatient jerk, so whatever...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Good firepower and immunity to small/medium firepower, but its basically a cardboard box to a Meltagun.


I dunno, to reliably win a fight against a properly equiped Russ you're gonna need at very least 3 meltas. Some units only have access to 1-2 meltas, and I can see those units losing to Russes most of the time, simply because of the ridiculous amount of firepower Russes can put out.



KingOfCheese said:


> Should i close entires now?
> Havent had any in a while.


I'd say so if entries have stopped trickling in.



PS: Great job with these games KoC, they're lots of fun.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> PS: Great job with these games KoC, they're lots of fun.


Cheers mate.
As long as i get appreciation from people, ill keep doing them.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Should i close entires now?
> Havent had any in a while.
> 
> Would be able to post up everyones unit then.


Yes, lets start rolling! :clapping:


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> Nope.
> 
> Should i close entires now?
> Havent had any in a while.
> 
> Would be able to post up everyones unit then.


Yeah, lets get this party started! I wanna see how quickly my unit gets reduced to a steaming puddle of Bovril (as you're from down under KoC, feel free to substitute Vegemite )


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

If the entries stopped ticking in, let's have it


----------



## Zodd

Yes, let's get going the KoC-tail of carnage.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Should be interesting. I did not take a Leman Russ since blast weapons work on BS and the Russ only has 3. Unless Pask just happens to be crewing it.


----------



## Dawnstar

It'll be interesting to see what everyone else took, thats for sure

Cheers for putting the continued effort into these games KoC :victory:


----------



## Rathios1337

yea lets just go 4 it!

(1st time doing this sooo gonna loose)


----------



## Orochi

I vote for beginning it now.


----------



## ckcrawford

Me too. I MUST SEE! AHHHH


----------



## StalkerZero

I'm pretty anxious to see who took what. The point value was high enough in this that there were a ton of really good options.

Going to be one of the best games yet I have a feeling.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Gimme about 2 hours and ill have the list up, and the Round 1 pairings.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

OK

10 character limit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #9 player list

====================

lokis222
Leman Russ Vanquisher
- Hull Heavy Flamer
- Sponson Heavy Flamers
- Heavy Stubber
- Extra Armour

aboytervigon
3 XV8 Crisis Suits
- Shas'vre with Airburst/TL-Fusion/Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui with Fusion/Plasma/Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui with Missile Pod/Flamer/Drone-controller w Gun Drone

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

MetalHandkerchief
2 XV88 Broadsides
- Shas'ui w SMS and Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui Team Leader w TL-Plasma, Multi-Tracker, Target Lock, Targetting Array, Drone Controller and 2 Gun Drones

Grokfog
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Combi-Melta
- Multi-Melta

ckcrawford
5 Chaos Terminators
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Icon of Chaos Glory

Caxton
3 Armoured Sentinels
- 3x Heavy Flamers
- 2x Hunter-Killer Missiles

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

Quozzo
Blood Angels Librarian
- Epistolary
- TDA & Storm Shield
- Fear of the Darkness
- Blood Lance

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

Hurricane
10 Pink Horrors
- Bolt of Change
- Changeling

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

Dawnstar
Voidraven Bomber
- 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
- Flickerfield

Serpion5
11 Necron Warriors

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

VicGin
2 XV88 Broadsides
- Shas'vre with Multi-Tracker, Drone Controller, 2 Shield Drones
- Shas'ui with Multi-Tracker

sir_m1ke
Carnifex
- Heavy Venom Cannon
- TL Devourers w BL

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

marxalvia
Battlewagon
- 2 Big Shootas
- 2 Rokkits
- Zzap Gun
- Ard Case
- Grot Riggers

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

cool_conoly
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Lascannon
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Farseer w Fortune and Spear
- 3 Warlocks with 3 Destructor and 2 Spears

asianavatar
14 Battle Sisters
- 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
- Meltagun
- Heavy Flamer

Cyphereclipse
Soulgrinder
- Mawcannon Tongue
- Mawcannon Phlegm

Iron Freak
Daemon Prince (C:CSM)
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Winds of Chaos
- Bolt of Change

MidnightSun
Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Heavy Stubber

TRU3 CHAOS
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

The_Hive_Emperor
20 Termagants
- Devourers

Doelago
Space Marine Command Squad
- 2 Meltagun
- Stormbolter
- 4 Storm Shields

the Autarch
2 Hydras
- 2 Heavy Stubbers
- 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles
- 2 Heavy Bolters

daxxglax
6 Noise Marines
- 5 Sonic Blasters
- Blastmaster

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Night Shields
- Flickerfields

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Meltagun
- 2 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

Sausage
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

Biellann
5 Warlocks
- 5 Destructor
- 5 Singing Spear

Kai'n
Hammerhead
- Railgun
- 2 Burst Cannons
- 2 Seeker Missiles
- Multi-Tracker

Rathios1337
3 War Walkers
- 1 with 2x Bright Lance
- 1 with 2x Shruiken Cannon
- 1 with 2x EML

Orochi
4 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Nurgle
- Reaper Autocannon
- 3 Combi-Melta

Stephen_Newman
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannons
- TL Heavy Bolters

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

Vicious
Storm Raven
- TL Lascannon
- TL Multimelta

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

Tarvitz210300
6 Noise Marines
- 5 Sonic Blasters
- Blastmaster

Hookage039
Land Speeder Squadron
- Land Speeder w HB/HF
- Land Speeder w HB/MM
- Land Speeder w HB/MM

Cowlicker16
10 Chaos Space Marines
- Champion w Melta Bombs
- Meltagun
- Missile Launcher

Aramoro
6 Wolf guard
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- C-Plasma
- C-Melta
- C-Melta
- C-Flamer

johnmassive
Archon
- Blaster
- Shadowfield
- Ghostplate Armour
- 2 Lhamens
- 1 Medusae
- 1 Sslyth
- 1 Ur-Ghuls

OIIIIIIo
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

Necrosis
GK Henchmen
- 2 Jokaero
- 3 Warriors w PA and Flamers
- 2 Warriors w PA and Meltaguns
- Daemonhost

Muffinman
3 Zoanthropes












A few things.....

1. If you have sent me a unit and it isnt in the above list, PM me ASAP!
I think i have everyone, but im not 100% sure.

2. If i have doubled up on somebodies entry, let me know.

3. If you changed your unit and your new one isnt in the above list, let me know.

4. If any of the above units are illegal (either their choice, or else over the points limit), let me know.

5. Ill count up how many people there are, how many fill-in units i need, etc a little later.

Sorry i haven't had time to check over everyones unit yet.

6. Ill post up the Round 1 pairings as soon as i get back. Going down the pub for dinner so wont be back for a couple of hours, time is limited in KoC's life at the moment lol.

7. Post up who you think will do well, who you think will do terrible, who took the most boring unit, and who took the coolest unit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Wow! Awful lot of stormravens around. Just have to blow them out of the sky to let them know that my one is boss.


----------



## Serpion5

Hmmm. Can I glance enough times to disable that damn flyer AND survive its barrage? 

Those missiles hurt, and there`s four of them. This could be a lesson in humility...

Then there`s all the Stormravens. Shouldn`t be too bad. 

Infantry units, should be a fair fight. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Grokfog

Lol, i think i probably won't do as well in this game


----------



## Oldenhaller

damn! missed the entry by all of an hour and a half!

ho-hum, that'll teach me to go away and wallop people with swords for a weekend!

~O


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

What kind of spastic takes a seer counsel in a dakka contest?



KingOfCheese said:


> Dawnstar
> Voidraven Bomber
> - 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
> - Flickerfield
> 
> Evil beaver2
> Leman Russ Demolisher
> - Multi-Melta Sponsons
> 
> Aramoro
> 6 Wolf guard
> - Termie/SS/C-Plasma
> - Termie/SS/C-Plasma
> - C-Plasma
> - C-Melta
> - C-Melta
> - C-Flamer


I think these will do well


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> Farseer w Fortune and Spear
> - 3 Warlocks with 3 Destructor and 2 Spears


Hate to say this CRCL, but isn't this 2 units, as the warlocks aren't a retinue?



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> What kind of spastic takes a seer counsel in a dakka contest?


Heavy flamers x5 is fun.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Biellann said:


> Hate to say this CRCL, but isn't this 2 units, as the warlocks aren't a retinue?


Nah, the 'dex specifically says that a seer counsel counts as a single unit.


----------



## Aramoro

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Nah, the 'dex specifically says that a seer counsel counts as a single unit.


No it doesn't, the Seer Council with a Farseer is not a legal choice for this contest.


----------



## sir_m1ke

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> What kind of spastic takes a seer counsel in a dakka contest?


The kind of spastic that likes his shooting units to have 4++ saves and wander around with lascannons and heavy flamer equivalents perhaps? 

This unit should do well, Im also concerned about the unit of 10 fire dragons 



> Jack Mac
> Razorwing Jetfighter
> - 4 Shatterfield Missiles
> - Splinter Cannon
> - 2 Dark Lances
> - Night Shields
> - Flickerfields


Dont have my codex with me so i may be wrong, but can DE vehicles really take both Night shields and flickerfields? I though it was one or the other

Otherwise, i dnt see my Dakkafex doing too well this competition


----------



## Aramoro

Yeah you can take both Night Shields and Flickerfields but the Night Sheild wont do much to you really as the units are 6" apart, all it does is rob those Melta Guns of the 2D6 pen against it's AV10.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Aramoro said:


> No it doesn't, the Seer Council with a Farseer is not a legal choice for this contest.


Ah, my bad, I read it wrong, they're just a single HQ choice. 

Does anyone actually care that my entry isn't a retinue? If so I'll ask KoC to change it, or remove me.





sir_m1ke said:


> The kind of spastic that likes his shooting units to have 4++ saves and wander around with lascannons and heavy flamer equivalents perhaps?


No Shit sherlock, it was a joke at my expense, not an attack directed at anyone.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not really. Although I like the idea of strafing the pixie eared gits with an assault cannon.


----------



## Aramoro

If we're allowing non-retinues, basically IC with a Unit things could get ugly fast. That said I don't really care.


----------



## Winterous

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Does anyone actually care that my entry isn't a retinue? If so I'll ask KoC to change it, or remove me.


I care.

And might I say, it simply ASTOUNDS me how many people have taken units which literally cannot harm AV14.
I mean really, that's just utter stupidity.


----------



## Jack Mac

Oh man! I thought my entry (the razorwing with missiles) would be hilarious and unique; it was unique, but so many people have done so many awesome things here! 
Serpion5, I'm on your side here, that's what I originally intended to field.

I think the Hydra squadrons may do very well, too.


----------



## Winterous

Jack Mac said:


> I think the Hydra squadrons may do very well, too.


The fact that they can't hurt AV14 means they don't deserve to.


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> The fact that they can't hurt AV14 means they don't deserve to.


Not everyone needs to be able to harm AV14 is everyone else can, they just need to be able to really harm people who have dumped points into anti-AV14 stuff.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Not everyone needs to be able to harm AV14 is everyone else can, they just need to be able to really harm people who have dumped points into anti-AV14 stuff.


But then you're left with just a flat change of losing automatically, and it's not a low chance either!
There's quite a few AV14 entries, six, by my count.
And even then, there's a fuckload of Storm Ravens, and a unit of Armoured Sentinels; if you can't deal with AV14 then you probably won't do too well against them either.

It's just a ridiculous gamble, if you ask me.


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> But then you're left with just a flat change of losing automatically, and it's not a low chance either!
> There's quite a few AV14 entries, six, by my count.
> And even then, there's a fuckload of Storm Ravens, and a unit of Armoured Sentinels; if you can't deal with AV14 then you probably won't do too well against them either.
> 
> It's just a ridiculous gamble, if you ask me.


And that's the fun of the game isn't it. A lot of games so far have been won by units which could not beat every other unit in the contest.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> And that's the fun of the game isn't it. A lot of games so far have been won by units which could not beat every other unit in the contest.


Sometimes I hate being rational Q-Q


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not to mention that Leman Russ's have poor BS and there are quite a few tasty foot units. Like those lethal fire dragons that will melt that thing in 10 seconds flat. If that.


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> Sometimes I hate being rational Q-Q


Look at it this way. Most of the AV 14 will be out in the first round, simple fact as most people have ways of making it explode. So if you do not draw AV14 in round one you're good to go. With your more anti-anti-AV14 build you increase your chances against the field as a whole. Now that is rational.


----------



## KingOfCheese

The best thing about the game is that you cant make a unit thats uber-killy against everything, as well as being uber-tough against everything.

Look at the Leman Russ.
Completely immunity to anything less than S8, VERY strong against S9 and S10, will slaughter anything and everything, but yet 1 Meltagun will blow it to bits.

EDIT: Ninja'd.... Really ninja'd....


----------



## VicGin

KingOfCheese said:


> Kai'n
> Hammerhead
> - Railgun
> - 2 Burst Cannons
> - 2 Seeker Missiles
> - Multi-Tracker


How do those Seeker Missiles plan to fire w/o markerlights?

Also am I the only one hoping not to face the termagants?


----------



## KingOfCheese

The Seer Council have been removed from the game.

The unit will be replaced with his original choice.
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multimeltas
- Heavy Flamer


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Look at it this way. Most of the AV 14 will be out in the first round, simple fact as most people have ways of making it explode. So if you do not draw AV14 in round one you're good to go. With your more anti-anti-AV14 build you increase your chances against the field as a whole. Now that is rational.


But the more anti-anti-AV14 units there are, the more likely it is for AV14 to make it through.
The point is, the only thing you can assume when taking your list is that you might face anything, you logically have to build with at least a small chance in mind of defeating anything you might come across.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Reasoning behind mine. Although I should have chosen a multi melta rather than a heavy bolter.


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> Reasoning behind mine. Although I should have chosen a multi melta rather than a heavy bolter.


Yeah, probably would have been a good idea :S


----------



## Grokfog

Reasoning behind mine, i just happen to like legion of the damned a lot....

Really, the Fearless and 3+ invulnerable save doesn't matter to me, honest


----------



## Biellann

Looking at the competition, I have a feeling that 5 hvy flamers/lascannons won't be enough to net me a win.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Makes it more remarkable if I win any rounds here.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I actually quite like Muffinman's choice.

I think that 3 Zoanthropes will do quite well.

Just as long as they dont come up against the DevGaunts.


----------



## Aramoro

Yeah the 'thropes are dangerous with their Lance attacks and the Blast being low AP.

I just submitted my entry to make KoC's brain hurt with 4 different wound groups.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 1 Pairings!!!

====================

TRU3 CHAOS
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

Cowlicker16
10 Chaos Space Marines
- Champion w Melta Bombs
- Meltagun
- Missile Launcher

----------

Rathios1337
3 War Walkers
- 1 with 2x Bright Lance
- 1 with 2x Shruiken Cannon
- 1 with 2x EML

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Serpion5
11 Necron Warriors

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Cyphereclipse
Soulgrinder
- Mawcannon Tongue
- Mawcannon Phlegm

----------

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Meltagun
- 2 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Kai'n
Hammerhead
- Railgun
- 2 Burst Cannons
- 2 Seeker Missiles
- Multi-Tracker

----------

Biellann
5 Warlocks
- 5 Destructor
- 5 Singing Spear

vs

Caxton
3 Armoured Sentinels
- 3x Heavy Flamers
- 2x Hunter-Killer Missiles

----------

sir_m1ke
Carnifex
- Heavy Venom Cannon
- TL Devourers w BL

vs

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

OIIIIIIo
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

lokis222
Leman Russ Vanquisher
- Hull Heavy Flamer
- Sponson Heavy Flamers
- Heavy Stubber
- Extra Armour

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multimeltas
- Heavy Flamer

vs

Iron Freak
Daemon Prince (C:CSM)
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Winds of Chaos
- Bolt of Change

----------

Tarvitz210300
6 Noise Marines
- 5 Sonic Blasters
- Blastmaster

vs

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Flickerfields

----------

marxalvia
Battlewagon
- 2 Big Shootas
- 2 Rokkits
- Zzap Gun
- Ard Case
- Grot Riggers

vs

MidnightSun
Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Heavy Stubber

----------

Dawnstar
Voidraven Bomber
- 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
- Flickerfield

vs

Stephen_Newman
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannons
- TL Heavy Bolters

----------

Sausage
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

vs

Hookage039
Land Speeder Squadron
- Land Speeder w HB/HF
- Land Speeder w HB/MM
- Land Speeder w HB/MM

----------

Vicious
Storm Raven
- TL Lascannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

Grokfog
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Combi-Melta
- Multi-Melta

----------

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
20 Termagants
- Devourers

----------

cool_conoly
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Lascannon
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons

vs

Aramoro
6 Wolf guard
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- C-Plasma
- C-Melta
- C-Melta
- C-Flamer

----------

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

vs

MetalHandkerchief
2 XV88 Broadsides
- Shas'ui w SMS and Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui Team Leader w TL-Plasma, Multi-Tracker, 

Target Lock, Targetting Array, Drone Controller 

and 2 Gun Drones

----------

ckcrawford
5 Chaos Terminators
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Icon of Chaos Glory

vs

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

----------

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

vs

Doelago
Space Marine Command Squad
- 2 Meltagun
- Stormbolter
- 4 Storm Shields

----------

VicGin
2 XV88 Broadsides
- Shas'vre with Multi-Tracker, Drone Controller, 2 

Shield Drones
- Shas'ui with Multi-Tracker

vs

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

----------

Hurricane
10 Pink Horrors
- Bolt of Change
- Changeling

vs

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Muffinman
3 Zoanthropes

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Necrosis
GK Henchmen
- 2 Jokaero
- 3 Warriors w PA and Flamers
- 2 Warriors w PA and Meltaguns
- Daemonhost

----------

daxxglax
6 Noise Marines
- 5 Sonic Blasters
- Blastmaster

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

asianavatar
14 Battle Sisters
- 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
- Meltagun
- Heavy Flamer

----------

the Autarch
2 Hydras
- 2 Heavy Stubbers
- 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles
- 2 Heavy Bolters

vs

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

----------

Quozzo
Blood Angels Librarian
- Epistolary
- TDA & Storm Shield
- Fear of the Darkness
- Blood Lance

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

----------

johnmassive
Archon
- Blaster
- Shadowfield
- Ghostplate Armour
- 2 Lhamens
- 1 Medusae
- 1 Sslyth
- 1 Ur-Ghuls

vs

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

----------

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

Orochi
4 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Nurgle
- Reaper Autocannon
- 3 Combi-Melta

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

aboytervigon
3 XV8 Crisis Suits
- Shas'vre with Airburst/TL-Fusion/Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui with Fusion/Plasma/Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui with Missile Pod/Flamer/Drone-controller 

w Gun Drone

====================



Results should be up in a couple of days.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Oh shit! A Voidraven bomber. What the hell does this thing do? What are Necrotoxin missiles? What other things can it do?

(I don't have the DE or GK codexes so a lot of stuff is a mystery to me).


----------



## Biellann

Stephen_Newman said:


> Oh shit! A Voidraven bomber. What the hell does this thing do? What are Necrotoxin missiles? What other things can it do?
> 
> (I don't have the DE or GK codexes so a lot of stuff is a mystery to me).


AV11 
2 Void Lance (S9 Lance)
Void Mine (S9 Lance Blast)
Necrotoxin: Wounds on 2+ Large Blast


----------



## Muffinman

KingOfCheese said:


> I actually quite like Muffinman's choice.
> 
> I think that 3 Zoanthropes will do quite well.
> 
> Just as long as they dont come up against the DevGaunts.





KingOfCheese said:


> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> vs
> 
> Muffinman
> 3 Zoanthropes


Thanks KoC, wasn't sure if what I picked would be good but now that you've said it I feel good about this, especially goin up against Makari, that is as long as I can get past his 2++, the body gaurd isnt the big a deal.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> SGMAlice
> 8 Warbikes
> 
> vs
> 
> Doelago
> Space Marine Command Squad
> - 2 Meltagun
> - Stormbolter
> - 4 Storm Shields


I heard that Warbikes were awesome? But at range? I have no idea, but I guess it should be interesting. 



KingOfCheese said:


> Results should be up in a couple of days.
> Good luck everyone.


Couple of days? :headbutt:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Muffinman said:


> Thanks KoC, wasn't sure if what I picked would be good but now that you've said it I feel good about this, especially goin up against Makari, that is as long as I can get past his 2++, the body gaurd isnt the big a deal.


Actually, sadly, that is probably one of the worst units your Zoans could face.

Makari doesnt have a 2++ in this game.
All he does is give the unit Fearless.
His stats are in the first post of this thread. 

Your looking at 54 S3 shots and 6 S7 shots aimed at your Zoans. 
You may wish to prey to the Hive Queen for some good rolls.


----------



## Winterous

----------

the Autarch
2 Hydras
- 2 Heavy Stubbers
- 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles
- 2 Heavy Bolters

vs

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

----------

Oh that is just BEAUTIFUL! 

Good luck to everyone, there's some very interesting matchups here!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Couple of days? :headbutt:


If i recall correctly, a couple of the games have taken 2-3 weeks to complete Round 1. 

Hopefully ill have it done before the weekend at least.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> ----------
> 
> the Autarch
> 2 Hydras
> - 2 Heavy Stubbers
> - 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles
> - 2 Heavy Bolters
> 
> vs
> 
> Winterous
> 5 man Command Squad
> - 1 Apothacary
> - 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
> - 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
> - 1 Boltgun
> 
> ----------
> 
> Oh that is just BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, there's some very interesting matchups here!


Winterous is keen to get his first ever place in the top 8. 
Been in every game so far, has always taken excellent unit choices, and i think he has always been eliminated in Round 1 or 2.
Will #9 be his time to shine? Will the curse finally be broken? Who knows.


----------



## Muffinman

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, sadly, that is probably one of the worst units your Zoans could face.
> 
> Makari doesnt have a 2++ in this game.
> All he does is give the unit Fearless.
> His stats are in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Your looking at 54 S3 shots and 6 S7 shots aimed at your Zoans.
> You may wish to prey to the Hive Queen for some good rolls.


Ahhhh crap lol, i still thought is was the 2++ but fearless changes things lol. I was just hoping to make them run away but seeing as that won't happen I hope i get really lucky with my blast templates and saves...


----------



## Cowlicker16

Of course I'm up against the Stormraven in round 1...oh well, if you die, die big


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Looking forward to the matchups. According to data I have received the Voidraven has 1 S9 blast whereas I get up to 4 S6 assault cannons rounds, 3 S5 glances from HB and 8 S8 AP1 missiles against fragile AV11. 

Here's a question. If both units wipe each other out continuously what happens? Is it done until someone fails or determined by the amount of times the other guy blows up/dies?


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> If i recall correctly, a couple of the games have taken 2-3 weeks to complete Round 1.
> 
> Hopefully ill have it done before the weekend at least.


Yea, I know, but I have been waiting for ages to see something start happening, lol, but have fun rolling the dice!



KingOfCheese said:


> Winterous is keen to get his first ever place in the top 8.


Oh, guess if I am?


----------



## Aramoro

Ouch a Demolisher first round, got to count on that Ace BS of the Guard Helping me out here, I only have 2 Melta Shots to destroy that bad boy.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Here's a question. If both units wipe each other out continuously what happens? Is it done until someone fails or determined by the amount of times the other guy blows up/dies?


Hmmm.... ill make this official now i think, so it doesn't create confusion later..... 

*All shooting is done at the same time, and there is only 1 round rather than 2.
(As stated in the first post)
So if both sides shoot and destroy each other, then its a rematch.

If i have to do it more than 3 times, ill just flip a coin.*


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> Looking forward to the matchups. According to data I have received the Voidraven has 1 S9 blast whereas I get up to 4 S6 assault cannons rounds, 3 S5 glances from HB and 8 S8 AP1 missiles against fragile AV11.


It has the four one-shot missiles (I think they're optional), two S9 Lance weapons, and that S9 Lance Blast thing; that's actually dropped on a unit you move over, so it won't have a place in this game.


----------



## Grokfog

lol, a stormraven  so no extra penetration dice for my meltas! I'll just be hoping to roll well and that my 3++ keeps me alive!


----------



## ckcrawford

shit... a demolisher. One thing is certain... we are all going to die.

Just hope that demolisher blows himself up.

When it comes to the damage results table, how does the weapon destroyed work? Will you be taking off the strongest weapon, or will you chose the "smartest" thing to take off if it were you? Because in my case, the smartest option wouldn't be the strongest weapon.


----------



## Winterous

ckcrawford said:


> shit... a demolisher. One thing is certain... we are all going to die.
> 
> Just hope that demolisher blows himself up.
> 
> When it comes to the damage results table, how does the weapon destroyed work? Will you be taking off the strongest weapon, or will you chose the "smartest" thing to take off if it were you? Because in my case, the smartest option wouldn't be the strongest weapon.


Yes, removing the Demolisher cannon really would be the smartest.
Blast weapons don't have any scatter rules, they roll to hit on BS, and cannot hit the firer; so taking it off would just increase your survival rate, not decrease your chance to win.


----------



## Cocakoala

Ha ha nice 2 broadsides and 2 gun drones. If my memory serves me correctly I should be insta killing them. No sheild drones or generators as well. Sounds like an easy one for me.

I love how people are liking/ fearing my unit tho. Bring on the armour values!

I fear coming up against Makari and chums tho.


----------



## Rathios1337

Cocakoala said:


> Ha ha nice 2 broadsides and 2 gun drones. If my memory serves me correctly I should be insta killing them. No sheild drones or generators as well. Sounds like an easy one for me.
> 
> I love how people are liking/ fearing my unit tho. Bring on the armour values!
> 
> I fear coming up against Makari and chums tho.


Im scared and not at the same time with my ap4 blasts against your meltas, anyone else realised that eldar RAPE other eldar?


----------



## ckcrawford

KingOfCheese said:


> Just normal BS.
> 
> Yes, its easier to hit with a Large Blast normally, but its also easier for a scatter to hit yourself if your standing 6" away.
> A Large Blast will still hit more than a Small Blast anyway.
> I figured it seemed fairly balanced this way (considering im ignoring the effects of friendly fire).


But according to this they do scatter?


----------



## Necrosis

I more worried about Makari then about any other tank out there.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I still am shit scared about facing either the fire dragons or broadsides. Apart from this I fear nothing else.

Fly my pretty! Destroy that flying kite bomber!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Fantastic. The worst possible match up for me.

It's over even before it's begun, again.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Fantastic. The worst possible match up for me.
> 
> It's over even before it's begun, again.


Actually you COULD survive. Use the SMS gives you up to 8 dead fire dragons. Not to mention that the gun drones could kill a couple more. Then there is always the chance of a failed morale test.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually you COULD survive. Use the SMS gives you up to 8 dead fire dragons. Not to mention that the gun drones could kill a couple more. Then there is always the chance of a failed morale test.


Actually, it's 1 SMS and 1 twin-linked plasma rifles, giving me the following load-out:

2 twin linked S10 AP1 shots at BS 3
2 twin linked S5 AP5 shots, pinning, at BS 2
4 S5 AP5 shots at BS 3
2 twin linked S6 AP2 shots at BS 3

This gives a total of 3.796 statistical wounds lost for the FW's (38%)
Fall back/ pinning chance 27.78%.

On their side, however, they will cause me to lose 4.167 models, which is what I have.

To win this, I will need all the luck in the world :wasntme:


----------



## lokis222

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Actually, it's 1 SMS and 1 twin-linked plasma rifles, giving me the following load-out:
> 
> 2 twin linked S10 AP1 shots at BS 3
> 2 twin linked S5 AP5 shots, pinning, at BS 2
> 4 S5 AP5 shots at BS 3
> 2 twin linked S6 AP2 shots at BS 3
> 
> This gives a total of 3.796 statistical wounds lost for the FW's (38%)
> Fall back/ pinning chance 27.78%.
> 
> On their side, however, they will cause me to lose 4.167 models, which is what I have.
> 
> To win this, I will need all the luck in the world :wasntme:


mathhammer doesn't really work though. there just aren't enough dice at this level for the averages to fly.... see KoC's comments last game about how his dice act little good little sheep. 

personally though, i am right with you, if the mathhammer gods have any say, i am screwed.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Seems like I'm not too bad off - his hamemrhead, vs. my melta and plasma armed vets, who also conveniently have storm shields :biggrin:


----------



## asianavatar

> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> vs
> 
> asianavatar
> 14 Battle Sisters
> - 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
> - Meltagun
> - Heavy Flamer


Wow talk about a fire fight. If my power armour holds up (knock on wood). I should be able to out gun them.

How are you deciding where hits get allocated in a unit. Example if I had my squad leader and a meltagun guy left and one has to die, would you pick the squad leader.


----------



## ckcrawford

Chaos shall imprisonate me... all that I see! Go terminators with your one shots!


----------



## Doelago

Anyone here who could tell me how my command squad will fare against 8 Warbikes?


----------



## ckcrawford

I'm a bit impatient I must say. I must hold my breath though. Just kind of excited. 

All I needed! Armor fricken fourteen! Half my weapons don't even work on it.


----------



## StalkerZero

KingOfCheese said:


> VicGin
> 2 XV88 Broadsides
> - Shas'vre with Multi-Tracker, Drone Controller, 2
> 
> Shield Drones
> - Shas'ui with Multi-Tracker
> 
> vs
> 
> StalkerZero
> 6 Long Fangs
> - Meltagun (Leader)
> - 2 Lascannons
> - 2 Missile Launchers
> - 1 Heavy Bolter


Pretty sure I'm out on this one. I think I went the totally wrong direction with unit selection. So many good choices made!


----------



## MidnightSun

KingOfCheese said:


> marxalvia
> Battlewagon
> - 2 Big Shootas
> - 2 Rokkits
> - Zzap Gun
> - Ard Case
> - Grot Riggers
> 
> vs
> 
> MidnightSun
> Leman Russ Battle Tank
> - Heavy Bolter Sponsons
> - Lascannon
> - Heavy Stubber


Interesting...

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That looks like one mean matchup.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Doelago said:


> Anyone here who could tell me how my command squad will fare against 8 Warbikes?


Warbikes without a bosspole was a bad idea. You should be okay.


----------



## Doelago

mynameisgrax said:


> Warbikes without a bosspole was a bad idea. You should be okay.


Thank god... But I am still worried about the fact that I forgot to take a Company Standard, but fuck it, those guys have nerves of steel, so I count on that they dont run like hell.


----------



## SGMAlice

mynameisgrax said:


> Warbikes without a bosspole was a bad idea. You should be okay.


Yeah... Its been a busy few weeks so i didn't put much thought into it to be honest, i have had many other things on my mind of late.
I even had to be reminded to enter something otherwise i would have missed it entirely.

SGMAlice


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> Dawnstar
> Voidraven Bomber
> - 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
> - Flickerfield
> 
> vs
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> Stormraven
> - TL Assault Cannons
> - TL Heavy Bolters
> 
> ====================


Interesting match-up

S9 Lances from my Voidraven against AV12...

Those Bloodstrike Missiles could (read: will) ruin my day though....
Cmon Lucky 5++ opcorn:


----------



## Hurricane

> Hurricane
> 10 Pink Horrors
> - Bolt of Change
> - Changeling
> 
> vs
> 
> warsmith7752
> 30 Shoota Boyz
> - 2 Big Shootas
> - 1 Rokkit


Damn, we'll both be putting out a crap ton of shots! I'm just hoping my 4++ saves me a little damage. Would be funny to see the changeling work his magic though. :laugh:


----------



## Orochi

Darn it. Probably should of taken the IoT over IoN!

Or gone with what I originally thought of....Legion of the damned.

Fuck everything.


----------



## Grokfog

Orochi said:


> Darn it. Probably should of taken the IoT over IoN!
> 
> Or gone with what I originally thought of....Legion of the damned.
> 
> Fuck everything.


Well, i did go with Legion of the Damned, and i can see myself getting blatted quite early on :/ 

When do you release details for game #10 KoC? :/


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Give the guy a couple of weeks. There is a lot of work to do here.


----------



## Necrosis

Usually the details for the next game comes when the first round finishes.


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> Anyone here who could tell me how my command squad will fare against 8 Warbikes?


I think you`ll be okay. 



SGMAlice said:


> Yeah... Its been a busy few weeks so i didn't put much thought into it to be honest, i have had many other things on my mind of late.
> I even had to be reminded to enter something otherwise i would have missed it entirely.
> 
> SGMAlice


I`m surprised Flash Gitz or Lootas didn`t occur to you. :scratchhead:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I will have the details for game #10 up in the next day or 2.
Maybe sooner, if i have time.


----------



## Winterous

Serpion5 said:


> I`m surprised Flash Gitz or Lootas didn`t occur to you. :scratchhead:


I'm not.
Flash Gitz are overpriced as hell.
Lootas die at the drop of a hat, and then run away.

Bikes have not only Twin-Linked guns, allowing them to actually hit something, but have decent firepower at that.
AND, they have a 4+ Cover save.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

But shove a tank in their way and they be fuuucked.


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> But shove a tank in their way and they be fuuucked.


Same with Lootas, so that's why I wouldn't consider either


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am really keen to see how some of these games turn out myself.

Would make the games very interesting if 90% of the vehicles got smashed in the first 2 rounds. :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Which is what will happen to the poor fool facing those fire dragons. Horrible pixie eared bastards!


----------



## Serpion5

It`s why I chose necrons (other than the obvious reason of I love necrons). 

I figured the gauss rule would help me since no vehicle available can`t be glanced to death, and I have a buttload of shots otherwise. 

I think I`ll be right aginst Makari`s bunch, but we`ll see.


----------



## Cowlicker16

So wait the Stormraven is only AV12? No idea why I thought it was 14 but still only have 2 effective weapons against it. But does anything happen when you immobilize the flyers? Cause I'm not 100% on the rules but it wouldn't effect them since they haven't moved would it?


----------



## Winterous

Cowlicker16 said:


> So wait the Stormraven is only AV12? No idea why I thought it was 14 but still only have 2 effective weapons against it. But does anything happen when you immobilize the flyers? Cause I'm not 100% on the rules but it wouldn't effect them since they haven't moved would it?


They just sit on the ground, they don't die.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Well, while you guys are waiting for the results for Round 1, you may as well put in an entry for game #10. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85929


----------



## High_Seraph

Im a little bit nervous going against the fex. Can my heavy bolters even wound it?


----------



## Winterous

High_Seraph said:


> Im a little bit nervous going against the fex. Can my heavy bolters even wound it?


Yes, Heavy Bolters can wound anything with Wounds at the moment; Carnifexes are T6.


----------



## High_Seraph

Ha I just might get past round one.


----------



## Orochi

Bit of a Stormraven cock fest tbh.

Actually, it annoys me that GW have used the noun 'Raven' for two models.

Voidraven and Stormraven.


----------



## johnmassive

Im still learning but ive reasoned that my invulnerable saves, blaster and poisoned weapons will fair well against most opponents or am i incredibly wrong?

I chose an Archon, Blaster, Field and a Court of Archon.


----------



## Orochi

Erm, the Archon will be a tough one to stop. The fact he has a powerful gun is also a massive plus.
Not so sure about hte retinue though. But you've got a lot of bases covered.

As long as the dice favour the Archon's inv save, you'll do ok.


----------



## ckcrawford

I don't understand my opponents choice. Dang, but he might get past first round though. Everyone is suited against anti tank.


----------



## Scathainn

I am only now realizing my stupidity in getting Extra Armour.

Oh well.


----------



## aboytervigon

You have still got a good chance of killing me as you instant death me.


----------



## Uber Ork

*RATS!*

I've been crazy busy as of late and have been absorbed in the world of babies! My wife and I just delivered our twins last week... http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=923362#post923362 ...and the week before and after have been a chaos (minus the daemons and traitor legions mind you). 


As a result I completely missed KoC's post...




KingOfCheese said:


> Game #9 player list
> 
> ===================
> 
> A few things.....
> 
> 1. If you have sent me a unit and it isnt in the above list, PM me ASAP!
> I think i have everyone, but im not 100% sure.
> 
> 2. If i have doubled up on somebodies entry, let me know.
> 
> 3. If you changed your unit and your new one isnt in the above list, let me know.
> 
> 4. If any of the above units are illegal (either their choice, or else over the points limit), let me know.
> 
> 5. Ill count up how many people there are, how many fill-in units i need, etc a little later.
> 
> Sorry i haven't had time to check over everyones unit yet.



I had given him my entry before the doubling of my brood snagged all my attention, but there was a question of legality which KoC and I were working out when the babies struck. I PM'd KoC and asked (in light of the circumstances) if it was too late to get in with the entry I had submitted _*B*_._*B*_. (_*B*efore *B*abies_) and before round 1 pairings, etc. but I was wondering how all of you felt? Since round one isn't complete yet, how do you feel about me getting in? 

Too late?

No worries... jump on in?


In light of that, are there any volunteers facing a Makari unit who would have me?

Wait... let me put on my best sad face... :cray:

:laugh:



.


----------



## Zodd

I vote for Uber to jump in. He needs it, all considered :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have no issues. Having less makaris and more user generated units is what this competition has been more about.


----------



## Rathios1337

Yea get your ass in here


----------



## Dawnstar

Yea Uber join in 

As long as I get to beat you in the next round


----------



## Winterous

Let him in, just switch him with a random Makari


----------



## ckcrawford

Oh man King of Cheese must be consumed by those dice. Lol. Thats gotta suck just rolling dice by yourself.


----------



## KingOfCheese

A few things to note...

1. The only reason his unit was disallowed was because of a KP issue. The unit he will be running is basically the exact same, but just consists of a single KP rather than 2.

2. He had submitted the correct unit to me after entries had closed, but he had not seen other peoples entries until after he PM'd me.

3. The guy has been busy, and just had 2 kids.

4. Uber Ork has been a good contributer to the UU games, has helped with table graphics, and has helped with ideas too.

For these reasons, i am more than happy to put him in place of a Makari unit. 

And to be fair, the Makari unit he replaces will be selected at random.


----------



## ckcrawford

Oh praise the KingOfCheese! What a great guy.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ckcrawford said:


> Oh praise the KingOfCheese! What a great guy.


Do i detect sarcasm? :laugh:


----------



## StalkerZero

ckcrawford said:


> Oh praise the KingOfCheese! What a great guy.


Heart of gold that guy!

Seriously though, I would definitely consider having two new ones at home a cause for consideration.


----------



## ckcrawford

KingOfCheese said:


> Do i detect sarcasm? :laugh:


of course not. You let me change my list so many times. 

I know you... you know you... and I know that you know that I know you.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, the random unit turned out to be the one against Serpion5.

So this game...



> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> vs
> 
> Serpion5
> 11 Necron Warriors


Will become this game...



> Uber Ork
> 3 Infantry Squads
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 2 Plasma Pistols
> - Laspistol
> 
> vs
> 
> Serpion5
> 11 Necron Warriors


----------



## KingOfCheese

ckcrawford said:


> of course not. You let me change my list so many times.
> 
> I know you... you know you... and I know that you know that I know you.


I don't think i have changed anyones list after all the units were revealed though.

As for people changing entries before they are all revealed, people are welcome to change them as often as they want to. 
A game or 2 ago, there was 1 person who changed their unit 5 or 6 times. :laugh:
Honestly doesn't bother me though. Only takes 2 seconds.


----------



## ckcrawford

To KingofCheese, to keep him motivated while rolling those die.

Hey fellas, hey ladies, and the people who don't give a ****
Hot mommas, pimp daddies, and everybody in the world.......
Move in and move out
hands up and hands down
back up back up
tell me what you gonna do now
KEEP ROLLEN ROLLEN ROLLEN
yeah
KEEP ROLLEN ROLLEN ROLLEN
what
KEEP ROLLEN ROLLEN ROLLEN
hey
KEEP ROLLEN ROLLEN ROLLEN

I'm soooo caffinated tonight.


----------



## ckcrawford

KingOfCheese said:


> I don't think i have changed anyones list after all the units were revealed though.
> 
> As for people changing entries before they are all revealed, people are welcome to change them as often as they want to.
> A game or 2 ago, there was 1 person who changed their unit 5 or 6 times. :laugh:
> Honestly doesn't bother me though. Only takes 2 seconds.


lol, I know, it was me. And yeah thats what I was referring to. I just feel bad, after all your keeping track of two games and stuff. With people like me changing their lists 6 times. lol. Don't worry I think I'm good with the one for next game. If you need any help feel free to let me know and pm me.


----------



## Winterous

StalkerZero said:


> Heart of gold that guy!
> 
> Seriously though, I would definitely consider having two new ones at home a cause for consideration.


Heart of yellow*


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I remember having similar issues with my first idea. Oddly enough it would have been perfect for my matchup against that voidraven.

My idea was a pred with las sponsons with Chronus inside. Therefore if both combatants blew up then one 3+ later and Chronus jumps out and therefore I win!


----------



## Jack Mac

My Greatest Stupidest Idea was to field Eldrad and just use eldritch storm to face vehicles away from me, so they couldn't shoot. (Obviously, doesn't work with turrets)
...
Against infantry, Eldrad would use his 'redeploy' power to be somewhere else.


----------



## Serpion5

> Uber Ork
> 3 Infantry Squads
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 2 Plasma Pistols
> - Laspistol
> 
> vs
> 
> Serpion5
> 11 Necron Warriors


...Yay. Meltaguns...  

But also flak armour. Hmmmm. 


This will be good I think, Good luck to my worthy adversary. :chuffed:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am actually surprised that nobody has realised that IG Infantry and Makari's unit are actually the same thing. 
The Grot Rapid-Blasta is just a Lasgun (for the purposes of this game), and the Grot Ultra-Blasta is an Autocannon (except it doesnt take 2 models to use).

So basically its 3 Infantry squads, 3 Autocannons, plus a bonus 3 Lasguns (but still same number of wounds), plus a Guardsmen that grants fearless.
If Makari was worth 20 points, then the unit totals the 200.
(Although im sure if IG could take a Makari, they would easily for 20 points.)


----------



## Cowlicker16

There is no unit that could not be made better with the addition of Makari to them.


----------



## sir_m1ke

Bollocks, AV13 renders my devourers useless 

C'mon Heavy Venom Cannon! prove my criticism of you wrong...


----------



## Winterous

sir_m1ke said:


> C'mon Heavy Venom Cannon! prove my criticism of you wrong...


Cheah, good luck with that, the thing is basically worthless


----------



## Uber Ork

A *HUGE* thanks to all, and especially *KoC* for letting me get in on game 9, as well as all those who've congratulated me on the birth of our twins! :biggrin:





Serpion5 said:


> ...Yay. Meltaguns...
> 
> But also flak armour. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> This will be good I think, Good luck to my worthy adversary. :chuffed:


Yes, I'm afraid I wont be getting any saves from your 22 ST4 AP5 shots! Curse you Necrons, with your rapid fire AP5 and _"We'll be back rolls!"_ :chuffed:


Good luck to you as well worthy Serpion5. I'm ready... let's do this! :wild: 







KingOfCheese said:


> I am actually surprised that nobody has realised that IG Infantry and Makari's unit are actually the same thing.


Interesting. So I subconsciously chose Makari, without actually choosing Makari... hmmmm... this can only mean good things! Bring on round one! :clapping: :biggrin:




.


----------



## the Autarch

hmmm 3 meltaguns? 2 hydras? this isnt good....


----------



## ckcrawford

ugh.... the wait. I might get a cigarette.


----------



## Rathios1337

Come on KoC we want results :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Give the guy some time! There is a lot of dice to roll. Especially since I think that a fair few of these matches will result in coin flips.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Everyone who has won a game so far should have a medal now.


----------



## Orochi

huh? what d'you mean?


----------



## Winterous

Orochi said:


> huh? what d'you mean?


Everyone who has previously won one of these tournament things should have their medal, now.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Someone die yet? lol


----------



## Dawnstar

I wanna shoot something! :laugh:


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Seriously, not enough death.


----------



## Dawnstar

KoC, maybe time to stop entries and get the ball rolling if there's no-one else interested in joining in?


----------



## Uber Ork

Dawnstar said:


> KoC, maybe time to stop entries and get the ball rolling if there's no-one else interested in joining in?


KoC closed the game and posted round one pairings back on March 28th 
http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84935&page=17


----------



## KingOfCheese

Im getting there guys.

Remember, there is supposed to be 1 game a month, and this is supposed to be Aprils game, and there is still 26 days left in April. 
It wont take that long though, the game should be finished by mid-April.


----------



## Dawnstar

Uber Ork said:


> KoC closed the game and posted round one pairings back on March 28th
> http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84935&page=17


So he did :laugh:

Officially, my bad



KingOfCheese said:


> Im getting there guys.
> 
> Remember, there is supposed to be 1 game a month, and this is supposed to be Aprils game, and there is still 26 days left in April.
> It wont take that long though, the game should be finished by mid-April.


Ah true. I had forgotten about the new format of the games


----------



## Uber Ork

26 days left? What??? You've had 4 full days in April (well +/- a bit depending on which time zone you're in)... how could you *not* be done rolling 800 dice by now??? :wink: :laugh:


Take your time KoC. :good: 

You've done *SO* much for this forum with these games... all the set up, dice rolling, and medal, +rep, and hall of fame points awarding for 8 full games (soon to be 9, and with a game 10 in the works!). I think everyone can exercise a little patience, courtesy, and grace. For certain you at least deserve that (probably a well earned vacation, $200.00 worth of new miniatures, and a free rending pony for all you've done). :biggrin:




.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> You've done *SO* much for this forum with these games... all the set up, dice rolling, and medal, +rep, and hall of fame points awarding for 8 full games (soon to be 9, and with a game 10 in the works!). I think everyone can exercise a little patience, courtesy, and grace. For certain you at least deserve that (probably a well earned vacation, $200.00 worth of new miniatures, and a free rending pony for all you've done). :biggrin:


I will happily take the vacation and the $200 if your offering. 

As for the rending pony.... i'm not a huge fan.
Id probably just slit its throat in the name of Khorne, rape its carcass in the name of Slaanesh, and let it rot in the sun in the name of Nurgle.
As for Tzeentch.... well i like Tzeentch about as much as i like ponies. :laugh:


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> I will happily take the vacation and the $200 if your offering.
> 
> As for the rending pony.... i'm not a huge fan.
> Id probably just slit its throat in the name of Khorne, rape its carcass in the name of Slaanesh, and let it rot in the sun in the name of Nurgle.
> As for Tzeentch.... well i like Tzeentch about as much as i like ponies. :laugh:


Well, as you're changing a healthy rending pony into a dead, rotting, violated pony corpse, i'm sure the big Magician will be satisfied.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> As for the rending pony.... i'm not a huge fan.
> Id probably just slit its throat in the name of Khorne, rape its carcass in the name of Slaanesh, and let it rot in the sun in the name of Nurgle.


I can not express to you the dizzying array of disturbing images that just went through my mind upon reading this... :shok:

**mental note... **never* *offer KoC a rending pony** :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> I can not express to you the dizzying array of disturbing images that just went through my mind upon reading this... :shok:


Admit it, you love it. :wink:


----------



## Cowlicker16

I love it,I dare say it was one of the best posts on this thread thus far. But I would never dare defile the Rending Pony in such a way


----------



## Dawnstar

Uber Ork said:


> You've done *SO* much for this forum with these games... all the set up, dice rolling, and medal, +rep, and hall of fame points awarding for 8 full games (soon to be 9, and with a game 10 in the works!). I think everyone can exercise a little patience, courtesy, and grace. For certain you at least deserve that (probably a well earned vacation, $200.00 worth of new miniatures, and a free rending pony for all you've done). :biggrin:


What UberOrk said


----------



## KingOfCheese

Meh, i'm happy as long as it earns me +rep and i enjoy doing it.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> Meh, i'm happy as long as it earns me +rep and i enjoy doing it.


Well sir, then have some +rep my friend! You deserve it!! :biggrin:




I only wish I could give you more than my rep power of 7 will allow! 






.


----------



## Dawnstar

I just wish I could give it more often 

Screw other people, I wanna rep KoC more NOW :laugh:


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Everyday that this game goes on without the results getting posted, I get a little bit older.


----------



## Dawnstar

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Everyday that this game goes on without the results getting posted, I get a little bit older.


Patience is required mate

KoC DOES have a life outside of Heresy ya'know

Plus, there's a new timetable for the games. Essentially, the entire game takes around a month so KoC has a little more flexibility with rolling the dice and finding the time in his busy life to do it


----------



## Winterous

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Everyday that this game goes on without the results getting posted, I get a little bit older.


..Wait, are you suggesting that KoC has discovered a way to prevent aging???


----------



## Serpion5

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Everyday that this game goes on without the results getting posted, I get a little bit older.





Winterous said:


> ..Wait, are you suggesting that KoC has discovered a way to prevent aging???


It`s sadly true. If KoC ever stops these games, Iron Freak is going to die. 

The games have to end eventually mate. I`ll miss ya. :cray:


----------



## Uber Ork

Serpion5 said:


> It`s sadly true. If KoC ever stops these games, Iron Freak is going to die.
> 
> The games have to end eventually mate. I`ll miss ya. :cray:


:laugh: I love this place.


----------



## Necrosis

This game is brought you by Heresy Online!
Now with Extra Heresy!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Half way through. 

Sorry guys, done 2 18-hour shifts in the past 2 days.


----------



## Iron_Freak220

KingOfCheese said:


> Half way through.
> 
> Sorry guys, done 2 18-hour shifts in the past 2 days.


Sounds like an excuse to me. 




Serpion5 said:


> It`s sadly true. If KoC ever stops these games, Iron Freak is going to die.
> 
> The games have to end eventually mate. I`ll miss ya. :cray:


I'll miss you too. The only reason I live is to see how I place in these contests. Is there any other point to life? I think not.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Half way through.
> 
> Sorry guys, done 2 18-hour shifts in the past 2 days.


Awesome dude, and you know, it is always possible to just post the first half of the results.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KingOfCheese again."

Story of my life


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I prefer the whole lot. But that maybe me.


----------



## Dawnstar

MetalHandkerchief said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KingOfCheese again."
> 
> Story of my life


Amen to that!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Results should be up soon guys. 

*crosses fingers i dont get a phone call from work*


----------



## Dawnstar

*disconnects KoC's phone*

There's that problem fixed k:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Hmmm.... i just noticed that the unit that Necrosis posted was illegal...

EDIT: Ill use it for just this round (seeing as its only against Makari) and see what happens.

Oh yeah, for everyone else facing Makari, you may be feeling a little nervous. He is actually doing fairly well, and has won over half his games!


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Hmmm.... i just noticed that the unit that Necrosis posted was illegal...


How so?
It's 195 points, and other than points there's no limitation on what you can choose.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> How so?
> It's 195 points, and other than points there's no limitation on what you can choose.


Only 3 Warriors can have special weapons, not 5.


----------



## Necrosis

Change one of each weapon to storm bolters and use the extra points to buy a rouge psyker! I should easily have enough points to do that.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!!!

====================

TRU3 CHAOS
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

Cowlicker16
10 Chaos Space Marines
- Champion w Melta Bombs
- Meltagun
- Missile Launcher

RESULTS
The Stormraven kills 8 CSM's, and the CSM's shake the Stormraven.
The Stormraven kills the last 2 CSM's with PotMS, and the CSM do nothing.

Win to TRU3 CHAOS

----------

Rathios1337
3 War Walkers
- 1 with 2x Bright Lance
- 1 with 2x Shruiken Cannon
- 1 with 2x EML

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The War Walkers kill 5 Bodyguard, and the Ultra-Blasters kill 2 War Walkers and blow a Bright Lance off the remaining one.
The War Walker kills a bodyguard, and the Ultra-Blasters kill the War Walker.

Win to Makari and his Bodyguard.


----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

Serpion5
11 Necron Warriors

RESULTS
6 Warriors go down, along with 11 Infantry.
3 Warriors get back up.
6 Warriors go down, along with 11 more Infantry.
1 Warrior gets back up.
The 3 remaining Warriors go down, along with 3 more Infantry.

Narrow win to Uber Ork.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Cyphereclipse
Soulgrinder
- Mawcannon Tongue
- Mawcannon Phlegm

RESULTS
Makari's unit does nothing, and 11 Bodyguard go down.
Makari's unit does nothing, and 10 Bodyguard go down.
Makari's unit does nothing, and 9 Bodyguard go down leaving Makari on his own.
Makari stands there holding his banna with pride, as he gets a Tongue through the heart.

Win to Cyphereclipse.

----------

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Kai'n
Hammerhead
- Railgun
- 2 Burst Cannons
- 2 Seeker Missiles
- Multi-Tracker

RESULTS
The Vets shoot, and wreck the Hammerhead.
The Hammer head shoots, and kills 2 Vets.

Win to spanner94ezekiel.

----------

Biellann
5 Warlocks
- 5 Destructor
- 5 Singing Spear

vs

Caxton
3 Armoured Sentinels
- 3x Heavy Flamers
- 2x Hunter-Killer Missiles

RESULTS
2 Sentinels go down with 1 remaining thats shaken, and 3 Warlocks are killed.
Next round and the last Sentinel goes down.

Win to Biellann.

----------

sir_m1ke
Carnifex
- Heavy Venom Cannon
- TL Devourers w BL

vs

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

RESULTS
Carnifex eventually goes down without doing anything to the Predator.

Win to High_Seraph.

----------

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

lokis222
Leman Russ Vanquisher
- Hull Heavy Flamer
- Sponson Heavy Flamers
- Heavy Stubber
- Extra Armour

RESULTS
The Stormraven kills the Russ with the MM, and the Russ misses.

Win to OIIIIIIO.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multimeltas
- Heavy Flamer

vs

Iron Freak
Daemon Prince (C:CSM)
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Winds of Chaos
- Bolt of Change

RESULTS
After about 6 rounds, the Daemon Prince finally goes down.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord.

----------

Tarvitz210300
6 Noise Marines
- 5 Sonic Blasters
- Blastmaster

vs

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Flickerfields

RESULTS
The Noise Marines manage to blow all the weapons off the Razorwing, but the last Noise Marine fell simultaneously.

VERY close win to Jack Mac.

----------

marxalvia
Battlewagon
- 2 Big Shootas
- 2 Rokkits
- Zzap Gun
- Ard Case
- Grot Riggers

vs

MidnightSun
Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Heavy Stubber

RESULTS
After lots of firing back and forth, the Leman Russ eventually gets the result it was after and blows the Battlewagon to bits.

Win to MidnightSun.

----------

Dawnstar
Voidraven Bomber
- 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
- Flickerfield

vs

Stephen_Newman
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannons
- TL Heavy Bolters

RESULTS
The Stormraven immobolizes the Voidraven, but the Voidraven manages to destroy the Stormraven with the Void Lance.

Win to Dawnstar.

----------

Sausage
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Stormraven kills 4 Bodyguard, and Makari's unit kills the Stormraven.

Win to Makari's unit.

----------

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

vs

Hookage039
Land Speeder Squadron
- Land Speeder w HB/HF
- Land Speeder w HB/MM
- Land Speeder w HB/MM

RESULTS
The Chosen blow both MM speeders to bits and stun the HF one, but the Meltagun and Flamer Chosen are killed. The Plasma finishes off the last Speeder.

Win to Phaden.

----------

Vicious
Storm Raven
- TL Lascannon
- TL Multimelta

vs

Grokfog
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Combi-Melta
- Multi-Melta

RESULTS
Only 1 of the LotD are killed while the Stormraven becomes Immob and loses its Lascannon (with only 8+1D6, impressive). The Stormraven tries desperately to kill another one but loses its MM's before its finished off.

Win to Grokfog.

----------

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
20 Termagants
- Devourers

RESULTS
Need i explain? lol

Win to Zodd.

----------

cool_conoly
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Lascannon
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons

vs

Aramoro
6 Wolf guard
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- C-Plasma
- C-Melta
- C-Melta
- C-Flamer

RESULTS
The only Wolf Guard to be killed is one of the Termies due to terribly bad accuracy with the Demolisher, but the 2 Meltaguns annihilate the Russ anyway.

Win to Aramoro.

----------

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

vs

MetalHandkerchief
2 XV88 Broadsides
- Shas'ui w SMS and Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui Team Leader w TL-Plasma, Multi-Tracker, Target Lock, Targetting Array, Drone Controller and 2 Gun Drones

RESULTS
The Broadsides kill a few Fire Dragons, but with 10 Meltagun shots the Broadsides were doomed from the beginning, and go down into a blob of molten metal.

Win to Cocakoala.

----------

ckcrawford
5 Chaos Terminators
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Icon of Chaos Glory

vs

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

RESULTS
The Terminators manage to destroy the Demolisher cannon, but take heavy casualties in return. The Multi-Melta picks off the last 2 before they can destroy the Russ.

Win to Evil beaver2.

----------

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

vs

Doelago
Space Marine Command Squad
- 2 Meltagun
- Stormbolter
- 4 Storm Shields

RESULTS
The Warbikes manage to kill one of the Command Squad without taking any casualties. Next round and the Marines manage to kill 1 of the bikes before the whole unit is slaughtered in a hail of fire.
The Command Squad just didnt have enough shots, and the cover save really saved the day for the Warbikes.

Win to SGMAlice.

----------

VicGin
2 XV88 Broadsides
- Shas'vre with Multi-Tracker, Drone Controller, 2 Shield Drones
- Shas'ui with Multi-Tracker

vs

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

RESULTS
The Heavy Bolter goes down, and so do both of the Drones.
One of the Missiles goes down, as does one of the XV88's.
The other Missile goes down, and so does the last XV88.

Win to StalkerZero.

----------

Hurricane
10 Pink Horrors
- Bolt of Change
- Changeling

vs

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

RESULTS
7 Pink Horrors are killed, along with 6 Boyz.
Another Boy is killed, and the Orks fail their Changeling test.
Another 2 Boyz are killed, but the Boyz finish off the last 3 Horrors.

Win to warsmith7752.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Muffinman
3 Zoanthropes

The Zoanthropes kill off a handful of Bodyguard, but are brought down with ease by a hail of Blasta fire.
Pity, as the Zoanthropes had quite a lot of potential this game.

Win to Makari.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Necrosis
GK Henchmen
- 2 Jokaero
- 3 Warriors w PA and Flamers
- 2 Warriors w PA and Meltaguns
- Daemonhost

RESULTS
The Henchmen kill a big handful of Bodyguard, but are annihilated by Blasta fire.

Win to Makari.

----------

daxxglax
6 Noise Marines
- 5 Sonic Blasters
- Blastmaster

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Noise Marines kill 10 bodyguard, but lose 2 Sonic Blasters and the Blastmaster in the process.
Another 4 Bodyguard go down, as well as another Sonic.
Another 3 Bodyguard go down, as well as another Sonic.
3 more Bodyguard are killed, but so is the last Sonic.

Win to Makari.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

asianavatar
14 Battle Sisters
- 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
- Meltagun
- Heavy Flamer

RESULTS
The Sisters kill 15 Bodyguard, and 3 Sisters go down.
14 more Bodyguard go down (leaving just 1 and Makari), as well as 1 more Sister.
The Sisters finish off the job in the next round.

Win to asianavatar.

----------

the Autarch
2 Hydras
- 2 Heavy Stubbers
- 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles
- 2 Heavy Bolters

vs

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

RESULTS
The Hydras unleash all their fire, but only kill the Boltgun. The Marines only manage to blow an Autocannon off one of the Hydras.
Next round and one of the Hydras is blown apart with the Apothacary keeping the marines alive.
Next round and one of the Meltaguns is killed, but so is the last Hydra.

Win to Winterous.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

RESULTS
The Tyrant kills 5 Bodyguard, but takes a wound.
The Tyrant kills 2 Bodyguard, and recovers his lost wound.
etc etc etc etc.
After a LOT of rolling, eventually the Tyrant manages to take out Makari.

Win to mynameisgrax.

----------

Quozzo
Blood Angels Librarian
- Epistolary
- TDA & Storm Shield
- Fear of the Darkness
- Blood Lance

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

RESULTS
After 4 rounds of shooting, all of the Stormravens fire bounces off the Storm Shield. Eventually the Blood Lance manages to destroy the Stormraven.

Win to Quozzo.

----------

johnmassive
Archon
- Blaster
- Shadowfield
- Ghostplate Armour
- 2 Lhamens
- 1 Medusae
- 1 Sslyth
- 1 Ur-Ghuls

vs

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

RESULTS
The Arcon and co cant manage to do anything to the Russ, and the Russ makes an absolute mess of the Arcon and co.

Win to Kinglopey.

----------

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

Orochi
4 Chaos Terminators
- Icon of Nurgle
- Reaper Autocannon
- 3 Combi-Melta

RESULTS
2 Sternguard go down, but so do 2 Terminators.
2 more Sternguard go down, but so do the Terminators.

Win to Caratacos.

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

aboytervigon
3 XV8 Crisis Suits
- Shas'vre with Airburst/TL-Fusion/Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui with Fusion/Plasma/Multi-Tracker
- Shas'ui with Missile Pod/Flamer/Drone-controller w Gun Drone

RESULTS
The Hydras fire and kill suit #1 and the Drone, with the XV8's blowing an Autocannon off each of the Hydras.
The XV8's fail their leadership miserably and run for the hills.

Win to Scathainn.

====================


----------



## Scathainn

Alright, sweet!

Good job worthy opponent k:


----------



## ckcrawford

fuck... im dead


----------



## KingOfCheese

The following people made it through Round 1.

====================

TRU3 CHAOS
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

Cyphereclipse
Soulgrinder
- Mawcannon Tongue
- Mawcannon Phlegm

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

Biellann
5 Warlocks
- 5 Destructor
- 5 Singing Spear

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multimeltas
- Heavy Flamer

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Flickerfields

MidnightSun
Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Heavy Stubber

Dawnstar
Voidraven Bomber
- 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
- Flickerfield

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

Grokfog
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Combi-Melta
- Multi-Melta

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

Aramoro
6 Wolf guard
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- C-Plasma
- C-Melta
- C-Melta
- C-Flamer

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

asianavatar
14 Battle Sisters
- 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
- Meltagun
- Heavy Flamer

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

Quozzo
Blood Angels Librarian
- Epistolary
- TDA & Storm Shield
- Fear of the Darkness
- Blood Lance

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

====================

Surprisingly, 5 of the Makari's made it through too!


----------



## Takizuchi

Oh wow. that's a lot of massacre going on. some of the wins i actually wasn't expecting. *starts placing bets for round 2*


----------



## KingOfCheese

Takizuchi said:


> Oh wow. that's a lot of massacre going on. some of the wins i actually wasn't expecting. *starts placing bets for round 2*


Join Game #10 if you haven't already.


----------



## Grokfog

Growl  i knew my boys wouldn't let me down  Gogo Legion!


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> Dawnstar
> Voidraven Bomber
> - 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
> - Flickerfield
> 
> vs
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> Stormraven
> - TL Assault Cannons
> - TL Heavy Bolters
> 
> RESULTS
> The Stormraven immobolizes the Voidraven, but the Voidraven manages to destroy the Stormraven with the Void Lance.
> 
> Win to Dawnstar.


YAHOO!!!! :yahoo:
You had me worried Stephan_Newman


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Only 3 Warriors can have special weapons, not 5.


Oh, I believe I was reading the wrong part of the entry list >_>
I was looking at Dawnstar's Voidraven, for some reason.

Anyway, no surprise I won against the Hydras, I was pretty well suited to fighting them, with my effective 2+ Armour save and 3 Melta guns


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Anyway, no surprise I won against the Hydras, I was pretty well suited to fighting them, with my effective 2+ Armour save and 3 Melta guns


Only just lol.
Your Meltaguns for some reason would struggle to hit the side of a house from point-blank range.:laugh:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Only just lol.
> Your Meltaguns for some reason would struggle to hit the side of a house from point-blank range.:laugh:


Well if DoW2 is anything to go by, the larger your target, the more it sprays EVERYWHERE!
I mean really, when you shoot the big buildings the beams come out at 90 degree angles to one another :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

Winterous said:


> Oh, I believe I was reading the wrong part of the entry list >_>
> I was looking at Dawnstar's Voidraven, for some reason.


You just like to look at my Voidraven cause it's shiny


----------



## Takizuchi

I will laugh if that little Gretchin makes it all the way to the final round :laugh: it does have a 5 in 32 chance of winning so ive seen weirder thing happen. GO MAKARI GO :clapping:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 2 pairings!

====================

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

MidnightSun
Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Heavy Stubber

----------

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

----------

asianavatar
14 Battle Sisters
- 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
- Meltagun
- Heavy Flamer

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

vs

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

----------

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

vs

Cyphereclipse
Soulgrinder
- Mawcannon Tongue
- Mawcannon Phlegm

----------

Biellann
5 Warlocks
- 5 Destructor
- 5 Singing Spear

vs

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

TRU3 CHAOS
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Flickerfields

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

----------

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

Grokfog
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Combi-Melta
- Multi-Melta

----------

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

vs

Quozzo
Blood Angels Librarian
- Epistolary
- TDA & Storm Shield
- Fear of the Darkness
- Blood Lance

----------

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

vs

Dawnstar
Voidraven Bomber
- 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
- Flickerfield

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

Aramoro
6 Wolf guard
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- C-Plasma
- C-Melta
- C-Melta
- C-Flamer

----------

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multimeltas
- Heavy Flamer

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

====================


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Scathainn

Hrmmmm....

Now I'm worried.


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Cocakoala
> 10 Fire Dragons
> - Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters
> 
> vs
> 
> Dawnstar
> Voidraven Bomber
> - 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
> - Flickerfield


Damn.....
Curse my rotten luck.... Fire Dragons..... 

Good Luck Cocakoala!


----------



## Winterous

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

vs

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun



Well, uh, this is going to be close.
Use the Flamers on my guys as long as there are more than three of them left!


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> Biellann
> 5 Warlocks
> - 5 Destructor
> - 5 Singing Spear
> 
> vs
> 
> SGMAlice
> 8 Warbikes
> 
> ----------


I know nothing about orks. What do these blokes do?


----------



## StalkerZero

Winterous said:


> StalkerZero
> 6 Long Fangs
> - Meltagun (Leader)
> - 2 Lascannons
> - 2 Missile Launchers
> - 1 Heavy Bolter
> 
> vs
> 
> Winterous
> 5 man Command Squad
> - 1 Apothacary
> - 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
> - 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
> - 1 Boltgun
> 
> 
> 
> Well, uh, this is going to be close.
> Use the Flamers on my guys as long as there are more than three of them left!


I always get so nervous when he posts pairings. I still don't know units right off the top of my head for most armies. So I always pull out some of my own dice and books.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

I have an expert pilot, that bastard killed ten marines. Lets see if it can kill 30 little Makari bastards.


----------



## Caxton

Ah the bitter taste of defeat...


----------



## Cowlicker16

Well seeing how I'm out I am now obligated to root for Makari, would be awesome to see the gretchins take home the gold


----------



## Grokfog

Ah nuts, worst possible match-up for me. 30-odd lasguns rapid firing at me will soon get through my 3+. Best i can hope for is to force a morale check and break them.


----------



## Uber Ork

> Uber Ork
> 3 Infantry Squads
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 2 Plasma Pistols
> - Laspistol
> 
> vs
> 
> Serpion5
> 11 Necron Warriors
> 
> RESULTS
> 6 Warriors go down, along with 11 Infantry.
> 3 Warriors get back up.
> 6 Warriors go down, along with 11 more Infantry.
> 1 Warrior gets back up.
> The 3 remaining Warriors go down, along with 3 more Infantry.
> 
> Narrow win to Uber Ork.


Wow... only 5 guardsmen survived! That *was* close! Well done worthy *Serpion5*! :drinks:





> Uber Ork
> 3 Infantry Squads
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 2 Plasma Pistols
> - Laspistol
> 
> vs
> 
> Grokfog
> 5 Legion of the Damned
> - Sergeant with Combi-Melta
> - Multi-Melta


*AND*



Grokfog said:


> Ah nuts, worst possible match-up for me. 30-odd lasguns rapid firing at me will soon get through my 3+. Best i can hope for is to force a morale check and break them.


Well one things for sure... you'll be able to absorb my meltas and pistols no problem. 





.


----------



## Grokfog

Yep, you won't hear this in many other places, but i'm more concerned about the lasguns than the melta!


----------



## Uber Ork

Grokfog said:


> Yep, you won't hear this in many other places, but i'm more concerned about the lasguns than the melta!


:laugh: True, that is a rather funny thought. All hail the mighty flash lights!


----------



## Aramoro

Hmm more tanks to shoot at, hopefully the Squadron rules will work in my favour.


----------



## Grokfog

Uber Ork said:


> :laugh: True, that is a rather funny thought. All hail the mighty flash lights!


Yeah, throw enough... Er... Light. And some of its bound to... Stick? :/

Somehow i don't think thats the most apt way to describe this situation.


----------



## Uber Ork

Grokfog said:


> Yeah, throw enough... Er... Light. And some of its bound to... Stick? :/
> 
> Somehow i don't think thats the most apt way to describe this situation.


This brings up an interesting question. How strong is ST3?

A guardsman is ST3. Does that mean a lasgun hits as hard as a man can punch? So, I'm basically punching you in the face with light?


----------



## Jack Mac

Guardsmen totally use bayonets (or similar) when charging. 
Also:

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Flickerfields

...Well, I'm glad my lolentry made it to the second round, but I'll likely leave it in this round!


----------



## Winterous

Uber Ork said:


> This brings up an interesting question. How strong is ST3?
> 
> A guardsman is ST3. Does that mean a lasgun hits as hard as a man can punch? So, I'm basically punching you in the face with light?


I think that the effectiveness of ranged weapons in 40k is toned down, because however good guns have got, armour has been improved a fuckload too.
The Guardsmen's basic armour? Probably better than the best stuff we can produce today, yet it doesn't do a whole lot most of the time.
Armour reduces the impact of a gun, but there's only so much that it can do, and a knife won't care too much anyway.

So while a Lasgun is probably more lethal than a punch, the punch is better able to bypass the armour of the wearer (you can punch their face more easily than shoot it), and is also approximately equally able to incapacitate the person.


----------



## Rathios1337

Aww man i lost to MARKRI


----------



## Orochi

FUCK EVERYTHING!

...I'm out.


----------



## Uber Ork

Jack Mac said:


> Guardsmen totally use bayonets (or similar) when charging.


Right, but since this is a shooting only challenge I'll be using my flash lights here. 





Winterous said:


> I think that the effectiveness of ranged weapons in 40k is toned down, because however good guns have got, armour has been improved a fuckload too.
> The Guardsmen's basic armour? Probably better than the best stuff we can produce today, yet it doesn't do a whole lot most of the time.
> Armour reduces the impact of a gun, but there's only so much that it can do, and a knife won't care too much anyway.
> 
> So while a Lasgun is probably more lethal than a punch, the punch is better able to bypass the armour of the wearer (you can punch their face more easily than shoot it), and is also approximately equally able to incapacitate the person.


Makes sense, but still... as simple as the system is, the strength produced by a close combat or shooting attack works the same. I.e. the ST3 of a guardsman's punch is relatively similar to the ST3 of a lasgun. Likewise, the AP- of a guardsman's punch is similar to the AP- of their lasgun.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

KingOfCheese said:


> Quozzo
> Blood Angels Librarian
> - Epistolary
> - TDA & Storm Shield
> - Fear of the Darkness
> - Blood Lance
> 
> vs
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Stormraven
> - TL Plasma Cannon
> - TL Multimelta
> 
> RESULTS
> After 4 rounds of shooting, all of the Stormravens fire bounces off the Storm Shield. Eventually the Blood Lance manages to destroy the Stormraven.
> 
> Win to Quozzo.


WHAT THE F**********CK!!!!!!!!!
I was actually really confident that the stupid libby was going down in a hail of S8 shots. Sometimes I really hate those SS.


----------



## johnmassive

KingOfCheese said:


> johnmassive
> Archon
> - Blaster
> - Shadowfield
> - Ghostplate Armour
> - 2 Lhamens
> - 1 Medusae
> - 1 Sslyth
> - 1 Ur-Ghuls
> 
> vs
> 
> Kinglopey
> Leman Russ
> - Heavy Flamer
> - Plasma Cannons
> - Heavy Stubber
> 
> RESULTS
> The Arcon and co cant manage to do anything to the Russ, and the Russ makes an absolute mess of the Arcon and co.
> 
> Win to Kinglopey.


Doh i thought my s8 blaster and 2+ ivul save would have saved the day, grrr.


----------



## Serpion5

Uber Ork said:


> Wow... only 5 guardsmen survived! That *was* close! Well done worthy *Serpion5*! :drinks:


Congrats to you, Uber Ork. Good luck with those damned. 



Well, FML, once agin I lost on Round 1...


----------



## sir_m1ke

Out again!! damn you Heavy Venom Cannon, damn you to hell! 

best of luck to everyone left in the comp


----------



## Grokfog

Serpion5 said:


> Congrats to you, Uber Ork. Good luck with those damned.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, FML, once agin I lost on Round 1...


Obviously the dice gods have decided you didn't spout enough drivel on this thread to move on...

And to be fair, with that many lasguns, Uber doesn't need that much luck!


----------



## Doelago

Fuck damnit, I really have bad luck in these games. Cant remember when I got past round 1... And now I was shot apart by Orks? Fucking orks? I had a shitload of saves, two meltas, a storm bolter and two bolters, still did not manage to kill more than one? wow, fuck, I am cursed.


----------



## KingOfCheese

To everyone that was eliminated.... 
Don't worry, half of all the other entrants feel your pain too. 

And yes, once again my strange dice produce some weird results.
But hey, you tend to get that with random number generating cubes. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> To everyone that was eliminated....
> Don't worry, half of all the other entrants feel your pain too.
> 
> And yes, once again my strange dice produce some weird results.
> But hey, you tend to get that with random number generating cubes. :laugh:


Oh wise and powerful magic 6-face, does my Ork Boy pass his to hit roll?

*Maybe.*

...


----------



## asianavatar

> asianavatar
> 14 Battle Sisters
> - 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
> - Meltagun
> - Heavy Flamer
> 
> vs
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta


Wow what are the chances again, hahaha


----------



## High_Seraph

Yeah I got past round 1! I'm so happy. But what the fuck am I going against in round 2?


----------



## Muffinman

> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> vs
> 
> Muffinman
> 3 Zoanthropes
> 
> The Zoanthropes kill off a handful of Bodyguard, but are brought down with ease by a hail of Blasta fire.
> Pity, as the Zoanthropes had quite a lot of potential this game.
> 
> Win to Makari.


GOD DAMN IT!!!! 
I get a complement from KoC but seems that isn't enough these days...
Damn u Makari and your big ass bodyguard...
:blackeye:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Yahoo! I made it to second round! Where I'll be fighting...Makari again? Second verse, same as the first...

Sorry for all the rolling, King ^_^


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

That's gonna be a tough one


----------



## Cocakoala

Good luck to you too Dawnstar!

Also King you wrote down 10 melta gun shots from my guys in the first round when there should have only been 9 with the Exarchs flamer. Not that it would have made a difference to the result but just making sure you knew.


----------



## njfed

mynameisgrax said:


> Yahoo! I made it to second round! Where I'll be fighting...Makari again? Second verse, same as the first...
> 
> Sorry for all the rolling, King ^_^


Don't forget that rolling lots of dice is now known as "Slapping the Cheese."

See here for details...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85929&page=11


----------



## SGMAlice

i won..... Good Match Doelago 

Next is Eldar. We shall see.

Though i am only good till AV comes up so i'll take what i can get 

SGMAlice


----------



## Biellann

What are the stats for the warbikes SGMA? I know they have a cover save (which I ignore), but thats it.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> What are the stats for the warbikes SGMA? I know they have a cover save (which I ignore), but thats it.


Heavy Bolter each @ BS2, T4(5), 4+ save.
Hydras are their kryptonite.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Heavy Bolter each @ BS2, T4(5), 4+ save.
> Hydras are their kryptonite.


Their guns are S5 AP5 Assault 3 Twin-Linked. *edit* Says so in the FAQ, Bikes get Twin-Linked Dakkaguns.
And Hydras are not their kryptonite, Hydras only ignore the Cover saves that Bikes get from Turbo Boosting; the smog cloud that Ork Warbikes get is not ignored.


----------



## Biellann

Hmm. That will make things interesting. Here's hoping that the Dice Gods (and KoC) are in my favour.


----------



## Zodd

High_Seraph said:


> Yeah I got past round 1! I'm so happy. But what the fuck am I going against in round 2?


This;
----------

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

I think we both have a chance. Good Luck High_Seraph.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Their guns are S5 AP5 Assault 3 Twin-Linked. *edit* Says so in the FAQ, Bikes get Twin-Linked Dakkaguns.
> And Hydras are not their kryptonite, Hydras only ignore the Cover saves that Bikes get from Turbo Boosting; the smog cloud that Ork Warbikes get is not ignored.


Yeah, twin-linked is correct.
Hydras may not ignore their cover save, but the Autocannons are still the best weapon to use against them.
As they get their cover save regardless, a multiple-shot weapon that wounds on 2's is the right tool for the job.
Sure, there are other units that are just as good against them (and even better) than Hydras, but Hydras are still pretty dam good considering.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah, twin-linked is correct.
> Hydras may not ignore their cover save, but the Autocannons are still the best weapon to use against them.
> As they get their cover save regardless, a multiple-shot weapon that wounds on 2's is the right tool for the job.
> Sure, there are other units that are just as good against them (and even better) than Hydras, but Hydras are still pretty dam good considering.


I'd say that Heavy Flamers are a bit better 
But yeah, point very much taken, Autocannon are a good thing to have against them.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Got this weekend off work, so if you guys are lucky i might get close to finishing this game in the next day or 2.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> Got this weekend off work, so if you guys are lucky i might get close to finishing this game in the next day or 2.


That's awesome! So what you're saying is... lots of slapping the cheese will occur this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun

Yes! I managed to get through Round 1! Quite happy about that as I wasn't sure about the AV14, even with 2D6 Pen. Although TBH, the Battlewagon didn't have many weapons that could really damage the Russ too much.

Midnight


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 2 results!

====================

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

MidnightSun
Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Heavy Bolter Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Heavy Stubber

RESULTS
Both units completely obliterate each other.
REMATCH
The Sternguard kill the Russ, and the Russ only manages 2 kills.

Win to Caratacos.

----------

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Evil beaver2
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multi-Melta Sponsons

RESULTS
The Vets destroy the Russ, and the Russ kills only 1 model.

Win to spanner94ezekiel.

----------

asianavatar
14 Battle Sisters
- 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
- Meltagun
- Heavy Flamer

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Sisters kill 11 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard kill 5 Sisters (including the Vet).
The Sisters kill another 10 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard kill 6 Sisters leaving just the Heavy Flamer and 2 Bolters.
The Sisters kill another 7 Bodyguard leaving just Makari and 2 Ultra-Blasters, and 2 more Sisters go down leaving just a single Bolter.
(Sisters passing their leadership roles the whole time)
The Sister kills another Ultra-Blaster, and shrugs off 2 wounds.
The Sister kills off the final Bodyguard leaving just Makari on his own, but the Sister was wounded badly and didn't survive.

This is AS CLOSE AS IT GETS!
A truely epic battle! 

A very close win to Makari.

----------

StalkerZero
6 Long Fangs
- Meltagun (Leader)
- 2 Lascannons
- 2 Missile Launchers
- 1 Heavy Bolter

vs

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

RESULTS
The Long Fangs have some excellent shooting, and manage to take down 2 of the Command Squad with Meltaguns, and the Boltgun.
The Command Squad have a hard time holding their SS and Meltaguns at the same time, and only manage to kill the Heavy Bolter.
The Long Fangs manage to reduce the Command Squad to a lone member with Meltagun/Flamer/SS, and the Command Squad kills off a ML.
The Long Fangs unload another round of fire, but it all bounces off the SS. The SS guy manages to kill another ML, leaving just the 2 Lascannons and the Meltagun.
The Long Fangs try again to kill him, but cant get through that 3++.
The SS guy kills off a Lascannon, and the Long Fangs fail their leadership test and flee.
One hell of a comeback!

Win to Winterous.

----------

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

vs

Cyphereclipse
Soulgrinder
- Mawcannon Tongue
- Mawcannon Phlegm

RESULTS
The Soulgrinder manages to kill 3 of the Chosen, but the Chosen destroy the Soulgrinder with the Meltagun.

Win to Phaden.

----------

Biellann
5 Warlocks
- 5 Destructor
- 5 Singing Spear

vs

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

RESULTS
The Warlocks manage to kill 7 Warbikes with their Destructors, but the Warbikes manage to kill all 5 Warlocks.

Win to SGMAlice.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

TRU3 CHAOS
Stormraven
- TL Plasma Cannon
- TL Multimelta

RESULTS
The Stormraven kills 8 Bodyguard, but the Bodyguard manage to take down the Stormraven with the Ultra-Blasters.

Win to Makari.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

Jack Mac
Razorwing Jetfighter
- 4 Shatterfield Missiles
- Splinter Cannon
- 2 Dark Lances
- Flickerfields

RESULTS
The Bodyguard shoot, and destroy the Splinter Cannon. The Razorwing shoots, and kills 10 Bodyguard.
The Razorwing manages to kill 4 more Bodyguard before it is destroyed.

Win to Makari.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

RESULTS
The Bodyguard manage to take off the occasional wound, but the Hive Tyrant continues to regenerate them with Leech Essence, and eventually kills them all off.

Win to mynameisgrax.

----------

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

High_Seraph
Predator
- Heavy Bolters
- Extra Armour

RESULTS
The Stormraven manages to kill the Predator with ease, thanks to the Multimelta.

Win to Zodd.

----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

Grokfog
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Combi-Melta
- Multi-Melta

RESULTS
The LotD manage to kill 4 Infantry, but die to Lasgun fire.

Win to Uber Ork.

----------

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

vs

Quozzo
Blood Angels Librarian
- Epistolary
- TDA & Storm Shield
- Fear of the Darkness
- Blood Lance

RESULTS
The Russ manages to kill the Librarian, and the Blood Lance fails.

Win to Kinglopey.

----------

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

vs

Dawnstar
Voidraven Bomber
- 4 Necrotoxin Missiles
- Flickerfield

RESULTS
Both sides manage to wipe each other out in 1 round of shooting.
REMATCH
The Voidraven kills 5 Fire Dragons, but is killed in the process.

Win to Cocacoala.

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

Aramoro
6 Wolf guard
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- Termie/SS/C-Plasma
- C-Plasma
- C-Melta
- C-Melta
- C-Flamer

RESULTS
The Hydras shoot, but only kill the Flamer guy.
The Wolf Guard manage to destroy 1 Hydra, but cant hurt the second one.
The Wolf Guard cant hurt the Hydra anymore, and are slowly killed off.

Win to Scathainn.

----------

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Orks shoot, and kill off TWENTY Bodyguard.
The Bodyguard manage to kill 8 Orks in return.
The Orks kill another 6 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard kill another 4 Orks.
The Orks finish off the unit in the next shooting phase, and only take another 3 casualties.

Win to warsmith7752.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Leman Russ Demolisher
- Multimeltas
- Heavy Flamer

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

RESULTS
The Russ blows off the Multimelta, but the Stormraven kills the Russ easily.

Win to OIIIIIIO.

====================




Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Grokfog

Bugger. Oh well, congratulations for getting through to the next round Uber, i knew massed lasgun fire would see the end of me


----------



## Winterous

Yes! :dddd


----------



## StalkerZero

Congratulations Winterous. Shows you just how awesome one Space Marine can be!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 3 pairings

====================

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

----------

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

vs

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

----------

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

----------

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

vs

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

----------

Everyone who makes it past this round will earn Hall Of Fame points, +rep, and a 1 in 8 chance of getting an official medal. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Congrats to everyone who has made it thus far ... I am actually quite surprised my Thunder Guppy has survived as long as it has ...:biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 3 results

====================

spanner94ezekiel
DA Vets
- 5 Storm Shields
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 1 Combi-Flamer
- 1 Flamer
- Plasma Cannon

vs

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

RESULTS
The Vets dont manage to do anything to the Stormraven, and the Stormraven kills the Flamer, Plasmacannon, and a Melta Vet.
The Vets aren't left with anything that can hurt the Stormraven, and are slowly picked off by the Multimelta and Assault Cannon.

Win to Zodd.

----------

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

vs

SGMAlice
8 Warbikes

RESULTS
The Warbikes manage to get the Tyrant down to 2 wounds before they are killed.

Win to mynameisgrax.

----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Infantry manage to kill 15 Bodyguard, but lose a Plasma Pistol to overheat.
The Bodyguard manage to kill 11 Infantry.
The Infantry kill another 12 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard kill 6 Infantry.
The Infantry manage to finish the rest off, and only lose 3 models.

Win to Uber Ork.

----------

Winterous
5 man Command Squad
- 1 Apothacary
- 2 Meltagun/Flamer/Storm Shield
- 1 Meltagun/Boltgun/Storm Shield
- 1 Boltgun

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Command Squad kills 8 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard do nothing in return.
The Command Squad kill another 8 Bodyguard, but the Bolter and Flamer go down.
The Command Squad kills 4 more Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard do nothing in return.
The Command Squad kills 5 more Bodyguard, but the Command Squad is reduced to just the Apothacary.
The Apothacary is killed in the next round of shooting, with only 6 Bodyguard remaining.

Close game, but a win to Makari.

----------

Kinglopey
Leman Russ
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasma Cannons
- Heavy Stubber

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

RESULTS
The Russ does nothing to the Stormraven, and the Stormraven stuns the Russ.
Stormraven does nothing.
Stormraven does nothing, and the Russ shakes the Stormraven.
Russ does nothing.
Russ does nothing, but the Stormraven manages to destroy it.

Win to OIIIIIIO.

----------

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Sternguard manage to kill 15 Bodyguard, but the Bodyguard manage to get 2 kills.
The Sternguard get another 8 kills, and suffer 1 casualty.
The Sternguard get another 2 kills, and suffer 2 casualties.
The Sternguard get another 3 kills, and suffer 1 casualty.
The Sternguard get another kill, reducing the unit to just 1 Ultra-Blaster and Makari, and continues to fight.
The lone Sternguard manages to kill the last Bodyguard, and survives the incoming fire.
With just the lone Sternguard and Makari, the Sternguard finishes him off.

Insanely close game!

Win to Caratacos.

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

warsmith7752
30 Shoota Boyz
- 2 Big Shootas
- 1 Rokkit

RESULTS
The Hydras kill 8 Orks, and are untouched.
The Hydras kill another 8 Orks, and are still untouched.
The Hydras kill another 12 Orks, and are still untouched.
The Hydras finish them off in the next round.

Win to Scathainn.

----------

Cocakoala
10 Fire Dragons
- Exarch w DB Flamer, Crack Shot, Tank Hunters

vs

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

RESULTS
The Fire Dragons shoot, and only the Lascannon goes down thanks to some lucky inv saves.
7 Fire Dragons are killed in return, and the unit fails its leadership and flees.

Win to Phaden.

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 4 pairings

====================

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

----------

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

====================


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Damn! I knew I'd never be able to take down a stormraven, and with all my crap luck I draw one of only two left:fool:


----------



## ckcrawford

OH OH. And then all of a sudden my unit comes back to life... but then it dies as KoC gets a hammer and smashes them off the imaginary table.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 4 results

====================

Caratacos
7 Sternguard
- 3 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Flamer

vs

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

RESULTS
The Sternguard fail to do anything with their C-Meltas, and become sitting ducks for the Stormraven to finish off.

Win goes to Zodd.

----------

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

vs

mynameisgrax
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Heavy Venom Cannon

RESULTS
The Hive Tyrant takes a wound, but does nothing to the Hydras.
The Hive Tyrant takes 2 more wounds, and still does nothing to the Hydras.
The Hydras finish off the Tyrant.

Win to Scathainn.

----------

Uber Ork
3 Infantry Squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 2 Plasma Pistols
- Laspistol

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

RESULTS
The Infantry kill off 14 Bodyguards, and the Bodyguards kill 13 Infantry.
The Infantry kill off 8 more Bodyguards, and the Bodyguards kill 13 more Infantry.
The Infantry kill off 2 more Bodyguards before they are killed.

Win to Makari.

----------

Phaden
5 Chosen
- Icon of Tzeentch
- Lascannon
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- 2 Flamers

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

RESULTS
The Chosen dont do anything to the Stormraven, and the Stormraven kills the Meltagun and a Flamer.
The Chosen manage to stun the Stormraven, but are reduced to a lone Lascannon.
The Lascannon does nothing.
The Lascannon does nothing again, and the Stormraven finishes it off.

Win to OIIIIIIO.

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 5 pairings

====================

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

====================


----------



## ckcrawford

Do not fret. I put five bucks on the Makari. Fucken Makari. lol


----------



## Cocakoala

Ah so close yet so far! Curse you Tzeentch!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 5 results

====================

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

Scathainn
2 Hydras
- Extra Armour
- Heavy Bolter
- Storm Bolter

RESULTS
The Stormraven blows up one of the Hydras, and blows both sets of Autocannons off the other one.
However, the Hydras also managed to blow all the weapons off the Stormraven.
Neither side can do anything to each other, so i guess its a rematch.
REMATCH
The Hydras manage to blow both weapons off the Stormraven and Immobilise it, but the Stormraven manages to destroy both Hydras.

Win to Zodd.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

vs

OIIIIIIO
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta

RESULTS
The Stormraven kills 8 Bodyguard, but the Bodyguard manage to destroy the Assault Cannon.
The Stormraven kills 2 more Bodyguard over the next 2 turns before it is destroyed.

Win to Makari.

====================








GRAND FINAL!!!
==========

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

==========

Is it possible that Makari could actually win the game?
Is Makari even ALLOWED to win the game?
Should i just ignore him and call Zodd the winner?
What do you guys think?


----------



## ckcrawford

Man those Makari are soooo gay. That Stormraven better get all its shots off.


----------



## ckcrawford

So if the fill-in unit wins, KoC gets a medal and inducted into the hall of fame! Awesomo!


----------



## lokis222

KingOfCheese said:


> Is it possible that Makari could actually win the game?
> Is Makari even ALLOWED to win the game?
> Should i just ignore him and call Zodd the winner?
> What do you guys think?


I say fight it out.


----------



## ckcrawford

I say yes. In a way you designed the unit. I wouldn't be against you winning a medal and some more kudos.


----------



## Scathainn

Curses, so close and yet so far!

Good game Zodd mate! k:

Also, Makari should be allowed to play. If KoC gets a medal then it's all the better because he deserves it for such an awesome game! :victory:


----------



## aboytervigon

Come on cheese the little grots are making puppy dog faces.


----------



## Necrosis

Give the little guy a chance.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Let them fight! Let them fight!

Makari is so awesome that he should be inducted.


----------



## Takizuchi

I say let Makrai fight. The little guy deserves that medal.


----------



## MidnightSun

Yeah, go on!

And a well done to Caratacos for getting two rounds further than me.... :cray:

Midnight


----------



## Zodd

What happend ? :shok:

Thanks for the fights to all the adversaries.






KingOfCheese said:


> GRAND FINAL!!!
> ==========
> 
> Zodd
> Stormraven
> - TL Multimelta
> - TL Assault Cannon
> 
> vs
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> ==========
> 
> Is it possible that Makari could actually win the game?
> Is Makari even ALLOWED to win the game?
> Should i just ignore him and call Zodd the winner?
> What do you guys think?


I think KoC should fight this one out and if Makari wins, KoC gets the award k:

After all; Blood Angels are never afraid of a fight to the last grot :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

GRAND FINAL!!!
==========

Zodd
Stormraven
- TL Multimelta
- TL Assault Cannon

vs

KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
Makari
27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta

==========

RESULTS
The Stormraven shoots and kills 8 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard manage to stun the Stormraven.
The Stormraven kills another 4 with PotMS, and the Bodyguard manage to shake the Stormraven.
The Stormraven kills another 4 with PotMS, and the Bodyguard manage to shake the Stormraven again.
The Stormraven kills 3 more Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard shake the Stormraven yet again.
The Stormraven kills another 3 more, and suffers no effects.
The Stormraven kills 3 more leaving just 2 Ultra-Blasters left, but the Stormraven is Immobilised and loses its Assault Cannon.
The Stormraven kills another Bodyguard leaving just 1 remaining, but is taken down with an explosion.

Extremely close game, but Makari takes the win.

==========



Hmmm... so... what happens now? lol.
I can't exactly take a medal, considering i had a heap of entries, none of which are from a legal codex. :laugh:
Not just that, but people would probably accuse me of rigging the results. :laugh:

I think i might just call Zodd the winner.


----------



## Uber Ork

I have to go for Makari! If he wins, this will be three Ultimate Unit Championships in a row that I lost to the ultimate winner of the competition!

Go Makari! :victory:





Ninjad!

Give it to yourself or Zodd, or both, or have another mod do a roll off tie breaker maybe? :dunno:


.


----------



## Necrosis

I think this video summarizes this:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> I think this video summarizes this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wex1Bn2Xodk&feature=related


ROFL! :laugh:
That...was...awesome...


----------



## KingOfCheese

PRIZES!

==========

5th-8th Place
+10 rep

Caratacos
mynameisgrax
Uber Ork
Phaden

----------

3rd & 4th Place
+15 rep

Scathainn
OIIIIIIO

----------

2nd Place
+20 rep
Zodd

----------

1st Place
+25 rep
Makari

==========

But seeing how Makari isnt a person, he doesn't get any +rep, HoF points, or medals.
So Zodd will get the medal.

Congratulations all. 

On the upside, there wont be a Makari in Game #10. :laugh:
If you haven't entered yet, now is the time to do it. Link is in my sig.


----------



## ckcrawford

The thing is, it isn't fair against all those entries that lost against the Makari units during the beginning. So Zodd lost. Sorry buddy. But he die, like everyone else that lost to them. I already repped you KoS.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ckcrawford said:


> The thing is, it isn't fair against all those entries that lost against the Makari units during the beginning. So Zodd lost. Sorry buddy. But he die, like everyone else that lost to them. I already repped you KoS.


Technically Zodd was still the highest placer out of everyone.

Same as Game #10, everyone will die eventually, its just whoever gets the furthest is the winner. 





All the +rep should be handed out now, as well as the couple of people who i couldn't rep last game.


----------



## Biellann

Congrats to everyone.  'Twas a good game.

On a side note: my warlocks only managed to score 7 (unsaveable) wounds from 25 hits on the bikers! Curse you Dice Gods, curse you!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> On a side note: my warlocks only managed to score 7 (unsaveable) wounds from 25 hits on the bikers! Curse you Dice Gods, curse you!


Yup, some quite bad rolling really.
As soon as i did it, i thought _"Oh shit, Biellann is gonna hate me."_ :laugh:


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> Yup, some quite bad rolling really.
> As soon as i did it, i thought _"Oh shit, Biellann is gonna hate me."_ :laugh:


Sounds a bit like my rolling in my last game. Blade-stormed a storm-trooper squad. Managed to only cause 3 wounds (which he promptly saved). :ireful2:


----------



## Serpion5

Lol, Makari won a game! :rofl: 

Necrosis, that vid was spot on!


----------



## Winterous

Hey Cheese, is round 3 the furthest I've been?
I think it is :laugh:
Also damn lucky Makari


----------



## StalkerZero

Another close to an epic game.

I am glad to see Makari winning though. He's earned it.


----------



## Caratacos

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, go on!
> 
> And a well done to Caratacos for getting two rounds further than me.... :cray:
> 
> Midnight


Thank you very much =)


----------



## Doelago

Makari won! Rejoice!


----------



## Winterous

Doelago said:


> Makari won! Rejoice!


GRETCHIN OF THE WORLD, UNITE IN CELEBRATION!


----------



## Zodd

KingOfCheese said:


> GRAND FINAL!!!
> ==========
> 
> Zodd
> Stormraven
> - TL Multimelta
> - TL Assault Cannon
> 
> vs
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> ==========
> 
> RESULTS
> The Stormraven shoots and kills 8 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard manage to stun the Stormraven.
> The Stormraven kills another 4 with PotMS, and the Bodyguard manage to shake the Stormraven.
> The Stormraven kills another 4 with PotMS, and the Bodyguard manage to shake the Stormraven again.
> The Stormraven kills 3 more Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard shake the Stormraven yet again.
> The Stormraven kills another 3 more, and suffers no effects.
> The Stormraven kills 3 more leaving just 2 Ultra-Blasters left, but the Stormraven is Immobilised and loses its Assault Cannon.
> The Stormraven kills another Bodyguard leaving just 1 remaining, but is taken down with an explosion.
> 
> Extremely close game, but Makari takes the win.
> 
> ==========


Damn, that was close, but never underestimate a grot with a functioning gun :biggrin:

Well, second is nice and I would like to say a big thank You to KoC.

See You all in #10 .


----------



## Aramoro

Curses, didn't even place, I should I erred more on the side of vehicles over hordes seeings how I got 2 vehicles and nothing else heh.


----------



## mynameisgrax

I can't believe my heavy venom cannon either missed, or didn't roll high enough damage 3 turns out of 3, against hydras! Oh well, thems the breaks.

I think it's funny that Makari won, but I agree with the KoC that the medal and points really need to go to the player that got the furthest. I had no idea that storm ravens were that effective. Their resistance to melta is brutal.


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> I can't believe my heavy venom cannon either missed, or didn't roll high enough damage 3 turns out of 3, against hydras! Oh well, thems the breaks.


Dude, the Venom Cannon always has been (since 3rd ed, at least) and always will be a shitty anti-vehicle weapon.


----------



## asianavatar

> asianavatar
> 14 Battle Sisters
> - 1 upgrade to Veteran w Combi-Flamer
> - Meltagun
> - Heavy Flamer
> 
> vs
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill-in unit)
> Makari
> 27 Bodyguard with Rapid-Blasta
> 3 Bodyguard with Ultra-Blasta
> 
> RESULTS
> The Sisters kill 11 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard kill 5 Sisters (including the Vet).
> The Sisters kill another 10 Bodyguard, and the Bodyguard kill 6 Sisters leaving just the Heavy Flamer and 2 Bolters.
> The Sisters kill another 7 Bodyguard leaving just Makari and 2 Ultra-Blasters, and 2 more Sisters go down leaving just a single Bolter.
> (Sisters passing their leadership roles the whole time)
> The Sister kills another Ultra-Blaster, and shrugs off 2 wounds.
> The Sister kills off the final Bodyguard leaving just Makari on his own, but the Sister was wounded badly and didn't survive.
> 
> This is AS CLOSE AS IT GETS!
> A truely epic battle!
> 
> A very close win to Makari.


Damn soo close. Sounds like power armour failed me a bit here.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Oh well, as a consolation my guy beat Makari twice during the competition. It's vehicles that the Hive Tyrant had trouble with.

Congratulations Zodd!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Haha Makari finally won one of these. Good game Zodd, wear the medal proudly and ignore that nagging feeling you didn't deserve it because YOU DIDN'T! YOU HEAR ME?

Ahaha I kid, I kid.

Congrats!


----------



## Uber Ork

Congratulations Zodd! 










I know you spell it with one less "d" but I couldn't resist...


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

I lost.... how could I lose? Its... impossible.


----------

